# A finales de septiembre todo colapsara...



## afiestas (28 Ago 2022)

Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.

Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....

Interesante teoría, o al menos a mí me lo parece:

"In Late September 2022 It All Collapses...

I'm not one to make many threads but I will post this here for my own posterity. I will tell you what is coming and you will believe me or you won't but ultimately I'd like to think this thread will survive the test of time as a true warning of the future that is sure to unfold.

What I write may seem crazy but as time unfolds you will see I at least tried... I may just be nobody but i've been on this solo watchtower a long time, I've managed to make a few friends along the way who have explained the future to me as I will explain it to you, but ultimately I am just nobody attempting to help...

The typical American looks at the economic situation and cannot rectify in their own minds how the market says one thing and their eyes and ears sense another.

We see record homelessness, we see record drug deaths, we see moral degradation in our schools, we see accelerating decay in every single one of our cities, and we see a media and government that has been captured by fraud. We see a uni-party that exists to enrich itself and not the people. We see the largest wealth gap in our country's history with no end in sight...

SO because of this we cannot understand how it is that the market is 20000pts higher than it was a decade ago. We cannot for the life of us see how housing prices are so absurdly high as the price of a SFH went from 190k to 370k in ten years. We cannot for the life of us understand how anyone pays the now $2,000 dollar AVERAGE in rent, or how anyone pays a utility and food bill triple what it was two years ago, and yet asset valuations NEVER seem to fall!

We see the homeless, we see the despair, we see the drug deaths, we see the absolute decay of Western society on every street corner in America and Europe. We see hollowed our rural towns and cities with no jobs or hope left.

We see ALL this and wonder... how are the prices so high? For 14years the Bears have seen with their own eyes and ears that the prices make absolutely ZERO sense. They have applied LOGIC to an ILLOGICAL moment in history so they are unable to understand how both things are possible. Because of this they perpetually tell you it's all coming down because there's no way this can last.

They're wrong.

For the last 14years the world has been collapsing into the United States. This is the main #1 reason for the disconnect between the common American's senses and their nation's market prices.

It's FOREIGN CAPITAL!

One can see the effect of this on real estate in say California, Oregon, or Washington - You can see first hand how many of the buyers of your inflated real estate are not from this country.

The SAME THING has been happening in our stock market. The difference is you can't see that reality in stocks as you can with real estate in your own town.

This foreign capital has MUCH MUCH bigger issues to deal with than we do. We, as Americans, stay focused on our own nation and are unable to comprehend the crisis that has unfolded beyond our borders.

One example of this would be in 2014 when the European Central Bank made the unprecedented move of imposing NEGATIVE interest rates at the ECB. At various points over the last 8 years the EU members bond markets have yielded NEGATIVE. There were various points during 2019-2021 when the United States was the ONLY bond market in the Western World NOT yielding NEGATIVE.

The insanity of this cannot be understated!

A bond market exists to raise capital - you give me X and I give you Y yield in return after Z period of time. The concept is simple and has been used by governments throughout history to generate money. The citizens invest in the government and the government gives them a guaranteed rate of return. If the government needs money the YIELD RISES to make the bond more attractive. If times are good and the government doesnt need the money the YIELD stays low. That is how it's suppose to work but once we embarked on QE4EVA we completely destroyed the function of the bond market itself.

Luckily for the USA we were never stupid enough to let yields actually go negative...

But what happens when you actually flip that yield negative like the ECB did? What happens when you literally start driving capital OUT of your trade union because your yields no longer make any logical sense to invest in?

You, as an individual, realize you've LOST your guaranteed rate of return with your nation's bond markets so what do you do? Well you pivot towards American bonds still yielding SOMETHING! You see the average foreign investor understands the American markets are the most secure in the entire world - We're protected by two oceans. Our border is practically impenetrable. Our currency has not been canceled in almost 160years. Our military might is unmatched. There's no other industrialized nation in the world you can make these claims about. Not one. This is the real value of America.

The foreigner ends up more interested in protecting their capital in American Real Estate and stocks. The dividend yields in our stock market have become the NEW GUARANTEED RATE OF RETURN as people realize they'll yield more in stock dividends than in bonds. There's also a great risk of a debt default in the Western World and in that scenario you are 100% screwed if youre the bondholder. At least with the stocks you maintain ownership of something REAL. The bonds are just paper promises by a government you can't sue.

So you pour your money into American markets... real estate, stocks, bonds, and yes, THE DOLLAR.

As a foreign investor it makes no difference to you what the standard of living for the average American is. It makes no difference to you their markets no longer reflect their own nations economic picture. Youre just protecting your own capital and how the average American is doing has no real bearing on your investment. All the aforementioned reasons regarding geography, military, and our currency don't change regardless of how the American consumer is doing.

You don't care about the average American. You just buy it when it dips and you hang on because you see the world collapsing into America's markets and the dollar first.

Which brings me the dollar itself...

This process has been ongoing in the dollar as well for some time. It's why Gold bugs cannot figure out how gold and silver will not take off in this environment.

When the ECB went negative the USDX (Dollar chart) was at 80. By 2018 the USDX was at 90. Today it appears it will close at 108 - the highest close for the dollar since the Summer of 2002.

Despite the record number of dollars printed over the last 10years it has made ZERO DIFFERENCE to the value of the dollar itself. In fact the dollar is UP 35% over the last 10 years!

Go ahead and read that back - THE DOLLAR IS UP 35% IN THE LAST 10 YEARS! Now ask yourself how many "The dollar is dying" articles have you read over the same time period? Every single one of them were DEAD WRONG. I have all the respect in the world for people like Peter Schiff because my introduction into markets was in 2008 with Ron Paul and getting into the Austrian school but what all of these people FAILED to realize is that our ability to EXPORT our dollars outside the border gave us the ability to keep printing without worry of a value collapse in the dollar itself.

The million dollar question is what will cause all those dollars to come back? What is the alternative right now to the dollar? The truth is there is no currency that can act as an alternative at the moment in world commerce. None. In the coming years that may change but for the time being there is no alternative.

Don't believe me?

Think about this...

It's the Summer of 2019... the Fed has been raising rates or keeping them flat practically every quarter Trump has been in office (Side note - funny how rates went up or stayed flat every quarter Trump was in office and the DOW doubled in the same time period and Real Estate kept hyperinflating. Yet today the same "experts" will tell you rising rates will collapse the markets even though we literally just watched the markets double in 3years with rising rates during Trump's Presidency) in August of 2019 the REPO MARKETS BLEW OUT. This was an incredibly significant event that was totally ignored (intentionally I might add) by the Mainstream financial news.

The REPO market is, in a sense, an overnight bond market. Where standard bonds operate in months or years or decades the repo bonds are overnight bonds. Typically the yield on these bonds stayed well below .5 to 1% because it's literally a 12-24hr note.

In August of 2019 the rates BLEW OUT to 10% in a single night! This was historic because it PROVED there was a SERIOUS dollar shortage in the system. The Fed panicked because it had insisted on tightening - and with the markets at raging all-time highs in 2019 there was absolutely NO justification for reversing course on rates or stimulus.

They had to manufacture a crisis because the DEMAND FOR DOLLARS was so intense.

The decision was made in August of 2019 to reset the system BECAUSE the demand for dollars was so unbelievable it was collapsing the euro. By October 2019 we have event 201 - our covid simulation. By December COVID is making mainstream news. By March were locked down and creating 40% more currency than has ever existed in history.

NOT because of covid but because the market was literally about to die without a massive injection of new dollars. This is how I knew covid was BS from Day 1. Anyone who had paid attention to the economics of the dollar understood EXACTLY what these people were actually doing. It was all a farce to create the dollars they needed!

ALL OF THIS was done to inject dollars in the global monetary system. That's how serious the dollar demand is! These people were literally willing to destroy the global economy just to come up with a reason for why they just HAD to create all those dollars.

Two and a half years later and the dollar is STILL gaining strength despite ALL the currency creation the fed embarked on when covid started.

Conclusion? The demand for dollars is almost impossible to service! The inflation today has NOTHING to do with the dollar's value or the currency they printed up. NOTHING. All one has to do is look at the USDX chart to see the truth. The people who keep blaming the dollar do not understand what is actually happening here.

Over the past 10 years our dollar is up 35%, The DOW is up 100%, the price of a SFH is up 75%.

How can all this be if the dollar is doomed and our markets are doomed?

This entire 14year rally happened in the face of a massive BEAR narrative from the alt-media. Practically NO ONE in the alt-media predicted what would happen. No one. In fact they didn't just miss it they were completely wrong - the alt-media was the DUMB money this entire time. It was all sky is falling non-sense the ENTIRE 14year rally! It's safe to say this was the most HATED Bull Market in United States history!

The purpose of these bearish narratives was to keep YOU POOR so you'd be easier to control when the entire thing collapsed. They knew the game was over in 2008 so they created a situation where they get to buy everything at 0% and turn you turn into a serf while doing it! By believing the Bears this whole time you got left behind... The bad guys always knew how this would end but by hyperinflating you out of a normal life they basically made you powerless to stop them.

Continúa...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## afiestas (28 Ago 2022)

So why is this all important? Because it sets up what's about to happen in September...

The Fed believed that if the inflation were to run out of control due to the actions that were taken in March of 2020 that they would simply raise rates and deflate the asset bubbles - bringing deflation to asset prices and preventing a hyperinflationary collapse.

The Fed embarked on this quest over a year ago with the yield on a 10yr note at around .7%.

Today the yield is roughly 3% and the bubbles have not popped. We've had pullbacks but not relative to the rise in rates.

In fact we are experiencing hyperinflation in our energy markets which is causing hyperinflation in everything else. No matter what the interest rates or dollar say the ENERGY is driving the hyperinflation. The Fed cannot control this!

Where the Fed screwed up is they didn't understand this isn't 1980 anymore. In a typical scenario they would raise rates and the consumer would pay down debts - destroying dollars - and bring deflation. Today the GOVERNMENT holds the VAST majority of the debt - NOT THE CONSUMER - so the raising rates will do NOTHING to stop the Government from spending. They will simply continue to borrow no matter what the rate is. It could be 20% and the government is NOT going to stop spending. This is why raising rates to deflate asset prices WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE.

Where the Fed did their job is they got the USDX up to 108, they've got 10yr yields over 3%. BUT! What they didn't anticipate was that the new administration would COLLAPSE the global energy markets for their own political reasons.

The combination of the Biden administration destroying our energy markets - with ZERO alternatives - combined with the fact the government holds all the debt now - not the consumer - created a situation where the rising rates MAKE ZERO DIFFERENCE TO INFLATION AND ACTUALLY MAKE IT WORSE!

This is why EVERYONE is starting to PANIC!

The Fed has fired all it's bullets and we are still experiencing a hyperinflation. The Kenyesian economic model told them this was not possible. They literally cannot comprehend what is happening.

The dollar is rising, the rates are rising, the market is rising, real estate is rising, energy is rising, food is rising, ALL OF IT is hyperinflating outside of their control and raising rates isn't going to stop it! They have no idea what to do but to keep raising rates in the hopes it stops the inflation.

It wont!

The energy issue is totally separate from the financial issues. The Fed cannot control what the government does to oil, gas, and diesel. The collapse of our energy markets is what's currently driving the hyperinflation here and around the world. But ask yourself what happens once they have to reverse course and kill the dollar's value again? Imagine if the USDX goes back to 72 with there being a shortage of energy on top of that? That's how you get to $10-15 gas!

The realization is dawning on these people that they can't simply pop the bubble with rising rates. It won't work. They'll keep trying because they have ZERO cards left to play but it will make no difference in the end.

THIS IS THE FINANCIAL HURRICANE DIMON, MUSK, BEZOS, ETC ARE WARNING YOU ABOUT! It's not going to be a crash you fools it's going to be a hyperinflationary collapse! They are going to price you out of existing as a way to CONTROL YOU and CONTROL YOUR LIFE. What they've done to you the past 14years WILL ONLY ACCELERATE!

What makes this time different...

Russia and China - the BRICS nations and those allied with them - have noticed what's going on here and they aren't too happy.

They are the actual producers in this game and they aren't going to take this anymore. The WEF is hellbent on destroying their energy markets and the BRICES refuse to accept that. The BRICS recognize the game is over and so they have moved on to the inevitable conclusion of the game - WAR.

The Russians have made their move on Ukraine and right now the Chinese are gearing up for an invasion of Taiwan and the South Chinese sea (perhaps even more). These lockdowns in China are about converting their economy into a war-machine without people noticing - There was a leaked 60min CCP meeting on this released a few months ago that confirms this.

The Russians and Chinese realize the game is over and now they're preparing for the next phase. Russia went in first so America and Europe would bog themselves down on one front, then the second front gets opened by China this fall.

World War III is here. It will start this fall.

The West's financial problems have grown too great - there is absolutely no way they can get themselves out of this mess now. Meanwhile Russia and China see a window of opportunity to become the world's leading superpowers as the United States and Europe crumble economically and cannot provide their populations sufficient ENERGY going forward.

The real crisis the United States, Europe, Canada, and Japan face is that 15years of 0% or negative yielding rates has BANKRUPTED their national pension funds. They required, by law, these pension funds be heavily overweight bonds and the lack of yield DESTROYED these funds. How can you beat inflation when 50% of your pension fund is invested in a debt note yielding 1% for 15years?

The West has to explain to ALL it's people that ALL the promises of socialism they made were FALSE and they will NEVER bring themselves to do that so WAR it will be. That is why absolutely NO ONE in America is interested in peace in Ukraine or anywhere else. THEY NEED THIS.

The financial mismanagement of the last 51years will be blamed on the WAR - not the political class or the central banks like it should be. They will do everything in their power to convince you the Chinese and Russians are the reason you are now broke. They are already attempting to do this with the Russians with Food and Gas.

Let me be the first to tell you that is completely BS.

The western political class is the reason youre going to end up broke. The Russians and Chinese had nothing to do with it. Do not forget this as the propaganda is about to go into WW3 overdrive.

Recognizing that the West needs this war to reset itself Russia took the first step and now China prepares to take theirs...

So what is the hold up from these two?

These nations know the greatest strength they have at the moment is their energy sectors. They do not want to escalate this situation until the weather starts to turn COLD again.

I strongly suspect our political class and military are well aware that WW3 is coming this fall but they do not want to start a panic because they know the war will create a never before seen hyperinflation that'll make the last year look like a picnic. People would panic horde to an even worse degree than they already are if they knew the truth today.

This is why the gun issue is now front and center. They know what's coming will be uncontrollable and the less guns people have the better off they'll be.

In September it will be known World War 3 has officially started...

Once the realization has been made by the masses that WW3 has started THE BUBBLE WILL FINALLY POP selling will be as intense, if not more so, than March of 2020. We will see 2-3k down days again in the DOW. The market will crater, housing will crash, rates will spike, the USDX will leap towards 120. The Dow will crater down to 18-21k, housing will crash roughly 25%, and commodities will get crushed.

I suspect this massive collapse in 3-4weeks away. The second we cross over until Fall (9-22) the Chinese are going to make their move and it'll be obvious to everyone what is going on.

In the face of this asset collapse, and the realization WW3 has started, the fed will be forced to do the only thing it can - with the intense dollar strength and higher yields WW3 will bring the Fed will reverse course, AGAIN, and the dollars created will be in an even larger amount than EVER before - yields will be driven lower again as well but what makes it worse this time is the GAS and DIESEL will be needed for the war.

It's not going to be like March of 2020 where the collapse hit energy and saved people with lower prices.

The hyperinflation at that point will be driven by BOTH the shortages in energy AND a falling dollar value due to the restart of QE and Stimulus. This is how we get to never before seen levels of price far FAR worse than today...

Gas and Diesel will be rationed. So too will most food items. We will live again as our grandparents and parents did during WW2. Our government will use the chaos of this situation to advance their Great Reset agenda...

Around this time I suspect the government will justify more lockdowns and a mail-in only election with some sort of political false flag relating to the beginning of WW3.

The lockdowns will have many benefits to the political class as itll force mail-in voting, deter folks from using gas and diesel, keep people locked up and segregated (less likely to organize), and will make the rationing/delivering easier to pull off.

Whatever happens in the midterms will happen and half the country will believe the other half cheated - creating further angst amongst the general population.

As the Fed rips up the dollar and lowers rates again for the war the DOW will, by 2024, eventually close in on 40-50k, the average SFH will reach 600-700k, and a Gallon of gas will go well over $10 (if you can buy it) and I suspect we'll see all of these price levels before the next Presidential election.

This is the mother of all set ups against we the people... BUT the collapse we are about to witness this fall will represent one of the greatest buying opportunities in history and just like the Spring of 2020 the opportunity will be a very SMALL window (3-4months).

The Chinese and Russians are going to advance while we have a shortage of energy, food, and a winter we may or may not stay heated for. Not to mention the general angst and division between the left and right we'll get from the mid term elections... all of it plays into their hands.

The Bears will, as always, be there telling you the end is here - and in some respects they will be correct as the world will never be the same - but in the end the exact same thing that happened over the last 14years will happen over the next 10. We will experience the same hyperinflation all over again and if you believe the bears you'll just keep getting poorer like you have the last 14years.

Foreign capital - now dealing with a World War on their doorsteps - will flee into the dollar, American Real Estate, and American stocks (where dividend yields will represent the new guaranteed rate of return). There will be less and less buyers of bonds as the realization is made that the war will eventually wipe out the bond markets.

The dollar will rise, rates will rise, the market will rise, real estate will rise, commodities will rise, crypto will rise, all of it will go up and absolutely no one will believe it.

We will watch as our markets whipsaw from a massive dump this fall into a hyperinflationary spike as the war progresses into 2023 - 2032.

When the crash hits this fall BE READY TO BUY!

Understand this... NO ONE has any idea how all of this is going to end up at the conclusion. Not Klaus, Not Biden, Not Trump. NO ONE CAN CONTROL THIS LEVEL OF MADNESS! It's quite possible a revolution breaks out in America before we even enter into the war. It's possible they are successful in using the war to implement the Great Reset. How the future unfolds after the war and hyperinflation get going is anyone's guess but the name of the game is simple - OWN PRIVATE ASSETS.

American stocks will be a great buy after the fall crash because the dividend yield WILL become the new guaranteed rate of return bonds used to be. Housing will continue to skyrocket because of the collapse in energy and the large swaths of foreign capital looking to park itself here on our land. We will experience rationing in all essential commodities and what tech was to the 2010s FOOD/Agriculture will be to the 2020s.

At the end of the day you want exposure to american stocks, american real estate, and commodities like gold and silver. You want ALL THE PRIVATE assets because what the world looks like on the other side of this war is anyone's guess but at least you'll own something REAL and however the new monetary system and bond markets are hammered out in the end your REAL PRIVATE assets will maintain relative value to everything else. This is why Blackrock and the big boys won't stop buying. They all damn well know what's going on here.

Uranus into Gemini is the cycle these people use to reset the order of America. Been this way from our masonic beginning...

1773 to 1780
1857 to 1864
1941 to 1948
2025 to 2032

That makes next year 1939... we can see clearly what is unfolding here and there is your timeline for this coming event. Between now and 2033 its nothing but a horrific rollercoaster ride. The name of the game is survive to the other side with private assets to your name.

I suspect roughly half the world's population will not be here in ten years. Starvation, pandemics caused via malnutrition, world war 3, bioweapons (vax deaths), energy collapse, coming climate change (hot or cold), take your pick it'll likely be a combination of all of them but I'd guess at least half of us won't make it.

The name of the game is to make it to the other side ALIVE with some form of wealth in hand. They are flipping the table over and they don't care how much it hurts you or I. They are incapable of just admitting what they've done to the monetary system and pension funds as they fear the people would likely revolt and kill them if they came clean. They have no choice left but to flip the table over and start World War 3.

Those of you who listen and buy this fall when it collapses will make an immense amount of money as the hyperinflation takes hold in the coming years - if you survive. Just remember the higher the prices go the WORSE the civil unrest in America becomes because the LARGER the wealth gap will get and believe me the wealth gap will GET FAR FAR WORSE before it gets better.

Buckle up folks... this fall... when the realization is made were already in WW3 this baby is gonna hit 88 miles per hour. I give myself and all of you a 50% chance of surviving what's coming. Again I'm just nobody in a cabin in the woods but even still I don't like my chances.

What can you do to prepare?

-It goes without saying if youre still in a city you need to leave. Find a way to work from home but sell your real estate now and go rural. Get out of the population centers while you still can. The cities will be ground zero.

-FOOD FOOD FOOD! You need FOOD! You need to buy food now with a long shelf life. I have spent the last two years passively buying a 10-20lb bag of rice every time I go shopping and i've made it a point never to eat any of it. You need food with a long shelf life and if you stack frozen goods be sure you've got the energy to keep the freezer on.

-Guns and Ammo. Argument is simple... better to have them and not need them then to need them and not have them.

-Stack Silver. Forget gold they are going to make it illegal to own again and even if they dont it's worthless in small transactions. If you got some gold keep it but future purchases should be silver only. In the midst of this hyperinflation they will offer Central Bank Digital Currencies as a solution - RUN FROM THEM! It may end up we have no choice in using them but once all the money is put onto the grid silver is the new underground currency. Once the CBDCs go live the metals will finally have their day.

-Anything the WEF pushes - push back - this organization is the one pulling the strings on this entire nightmare and these people are the real enemy of humanity. Whatever we can do to break free of these tyrants we must attempt to do. The Western governments are totally and completely controlled by this organization - and we've decided to listen to them because their solution means more power for our political class. We must fight these people, and their horrific ideas, every step of the way regardless of how much pressure it puts on us. They cannot win this window or they win the next 84year cycle.

I've done my best to explain the situation as it truly is. Whether you listen to me or not is your choice but this once in a century wild ride is about to launch.

Get ready. You've been warned. "

https://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message5218322/pg1

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## #SrLobo (28 Ago 2022)

es que finales de septiembre es octubre...

menudo 2009 de pacotilla eres tú


----------



## txusky_g (28 Ago 2022)

Esperad a Octubre ¡cabrones!


----------



## ray merryman (28 Ago 2022)

Hijo puta pedazo ladrillo has soltado.
Encima en lengua pirata


----------



## Lian (28 Ago 2022)

Yo me espero a niño becerra.


----------



## tomac (28 Ago 2022)

Lo escribe el rumano?


----------



## River in the street (28 Ago 2022)

Señores, se viene lo bueno, este año sí


----------



## inteño (28 Ago 2022)

What a block you motherfucker.


----------



## fool (28 Ago 2022)

didn't read lol


----------



## Steven Spielberg (28 Ago 2022)

Que no coño , que no tengo presupuesto para vuestras películas


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (28 Ago 2022)

Este dice otra cosa


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (28 Ago 2022)

Diga octubre coño ya


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Ago 2022)

Me temo que pasarán septiembre y octubre sin pena ni gloria. Esto está más que preparado y controlado.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Ago 2022)

Los 4 mecheros veinteduroh pasaran a costar 20€

Que obvio que pasaron de 20 duros a 1€ con el kanvio


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Ago 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Me temo que pasarán septiembre y octubre sin pena ni gloria. Esto está más que preparado y controlado.



Bueno pero se trata de mantener la tension


----------



## tomac (28 Ago 2022)

Hace un buen análisis de lo que nos ha llevado hasta aquí. Luego las predicciones pues son eso, predicciones, nadie sabe cómo será el siguiente cisne negro.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Este dice otra cosa



Este no dice que el problema de la inflación es más de oferta que de demanda y que subir los tipos de interés igual no arregla nada por eso mismo, porque el problema es la oferta?


----------



## risto mejido (28 Ago 2022)

un crack y tendran el litro de caldo a 2,5 euros, aqui ya estamos casi en eso....


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (28 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Este no dice que el problema de la inflación es más de oferta que de demanda y que subir los tipos de interés igual no arregla nada por eso mismo, porque el problema es la oferta?



sí


----------



## Lemavos (28 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Este no dice que el problema de la inflación es más de oferta que de demanda y que subir los tipos de interés igual no arregla nada por eso mismo, porque el problema es la oferta?



Subir tipos arregla muchas cosas. El dinero debe tener valor. Obviamente reventaran muchas empresas de caciques y algunos estados, pero que sus políticos y funcionarios echen cv en la empresa privada.


----------



## Kenthomi (28 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.
> 
> Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....
> 
> ...



A finales de septiembre osea en octubre 

TOOOOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Luke I'm your father (28 Ago 2022)

Los timing y los sucesos que los desencadenen, pues como el resto de hipótesis, estamos cerca, conocemos la generalidad de las causas y asumimos que habrá un detonante espectacular (debordiana). 

Las hiper suelen ir en oleadas y se ha impreso mucho dólar y más que tiene que imprimirse. No es posible volver a meter la pasta de dientes una vez que ha salido. 
Tampoco es sorpresa por ahí. 

Lo único, el mercado español, ni el inmobiliario ni el bursatil, aunque refiero más el primero, son como el americano. No se si son secuencias comparables.


----------



## Cipoton (28 Ago 2022)

una pena que no sea a principios


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Ago 2022)

ES DEL FORO DE eL RUMANO, PERO NO LO ESCRIBE eL RUMANO.


----------



## tixel (28 Ago 2022)

Tu eres tonto, o al menos de listo no tienes nada pretendiendo colgar un tocho en ingles en un foro español y esperando q lo lean y lo tengan e cuenta. Mas tonto y no naces.


----------



## greg_house (28 Ago 2022)

Aguantara un poco
Más 

Pero van a haber problemas seguro


----------



## Digamelon (28 Ago 2022)

¿Qué hay a finales de septiembre?



¡Ah sí! ¡Esta me la sé!






O C T U B R E


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Ago 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Subir tipos arregla muchas cosas. El dinero debe tener valor. Obviamente reventaran muchas empresas de caciques y algunos estados, pero que sus políticos y funcionarios echen cv en la empresa privada.



Subir tipos arregla las cosas cuando la economía se recalienta por exceso de demanda. En la coyuntura actual,lleva al colapso de la economía real y solo sirve para dar valor a los billones de papelitos que han emitido los bancos centrales y que nunca han visto la calle. De todo ese dinero,miles de millones se utilizarán para hacerse con activos de gente que no pueda pagar sus propiedades o no puedan mantener sus negocios. Es un auténtico expolio perfectamente diseñado y que empieza con la plandemia y sus absurdas medidas de confinamientos y restricciones.


----------



## Mentalharm (28 Ago 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Subir tipos arregla muchas cosas. El dinero debe tener valor. Obviamente reventaran muchas empresas de caciques y algunos estados, pero que sus políticos y funcionarios echen cv en la empresa privada.



Eso opino yo, que el dinero debe tener valor, si no, pasa lo que pasa: inflación.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (28 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, o al menos de listo no tienes nada pretendiendo colgar un tocho en ingles en un foro español y esperando q lo lean y lo tengan e cuenta. Mas tonto y no naces.



Pues yo me lo he leído y estoy cagada de miedo. Pero lo de vender mi casa e irme al medio del campo antes de septiembre no lo acabo de ver claro...


----------



## Lemavos (28 Ago 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Subir tipos arregla las cosas cuando la economía se recalienta por exceso de demanda. En la coyuntura actual,lleva al colapso de la economía real y solo sirve para dar valor a los billones de papelitos que han emitido los bancos centrales y que nunca han visto la calle. De todo ese dinero,miles de millones se utilizarán para hacerse con activos de gente que no pueda pagar sus propiedades o no puedan mantener sus negocios. Es un auténtico expolio perfectamente diseñado y que empieza con la plandemia y sus absurdas mediadas de confinamientos y restricciones.



Nunca en mi vida he visto tanto consumismo, hasta los más pobres tienen dinero. Hay que subir los tipos más, es una vergüenza lo que está sucediendo. Lo demás demagogia barata de interesados del dinero fácil, ...


----------



## Pedro III (28 Ago 2022)

Que en lugar del Gran Reset viene de camino la Gran Hostia lo saben hasta en Mozambique.

Falta saber cuál será la chispa. El análisis que hace sobre la guerra es pueril. Todo es parte de todo, ningún estado actua con libertad.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Ago 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Nunca en mi vida he visto tanto consumismo, hasta los más pobres tienen dinero. Hay que subir los tipos más, es una vergüenza lo que está sucediendo. Lo demás demagogia barata de interesados del dinero fácil, ...



Jajajajajajaja…me parece que no estamos hablando de lo mismo. En una economía como la actual ,quejarse del “ consumismo “ es una gilipollez…sin acritud. ¿ Cómo crees que gira la rueda ? Por ejemplo…un coche. ¿ Sabes la cantidad de gente que hay involucrada en el desarrollo de un coche ? ¿ Y qué crees que hace esa gente con el dinero que gana ? Cualquier desarrollo de producto involucra a cientos ,sino a miles de personas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ago 2022)

No va a pasar absolutamente nada.


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Ago 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Nunca en mi vida he visto tanto consumismo, hasta los más pobres tienen dinero. Hay que subir los tipos más, es una vergüenza lo que está sucediendo. Lo demás demagogia barata de interesados del dinero fácil, ...



La señora de la limpieza de mi curro el año pasado se fue de vacaciones a la Riviera Maya. Este se ha ido a Londres.
Ya hace planes para Nueva York.

Si esto no es insostenible ...

(Trivacunada, eso si) (por ahi igual le viene la penitencia)


----------



## vitrubio (28 Ago 2022)

"A Finales De Septiembre De 2022, Todo Se Derrumba...

No soy de los que hacen muchos hilos, pero publicaré esto aquí para mi propia posteridad. Les diré lo que viene y me creerán o no lo harán, pero en última instancia, me gustaría pensar que este hilo sobrevivirá a la prueba del tiempo como una verdadera advertencia del futuro que seguramente se desarrollará.

Lo que escribo puede parecer una locura, pero a medida que pase el tiempo, verás que al menos lo intenté... Puede que no sea nadie, pero he estado en esta atalaya en solitario durante mucho tiempo, he logrado hacer algunos amigos en el camino que me han explicado el futuro como se lo explicaré a ustedes, pero en última instancia, no soy nadie que intente ayudar...

El estadounidense típico observa la situación económica y no puede rectificar en sus propias mentes cómo el mercado dice una cosa y sus ojos y oídos perciben otra.

Vemos un récord de personas sin hogar, vemos un récord de muertes por drogas, vemos degradación moral en nuestras escuelas, vemos una decadencia acelerada en cada una de nuestras ciudades, y vemos a los medios de comunicación y al gobierno que han sido capturados por el fraude. Vemos un unipartidismo que existe para enriquecerse a sí mismo y no al pueblo. Vemos la mayor brecha de riqueza en la historia de nuestro país sin un final a la vista...

Entonces, debido a esto, no podemos entender cómo es que el mercado es 20000pts más alto que hace una década. No podemos por nuestra vida ver cómo los precios de la vivienda son tan absurdamente altos como el precio de un SFH pasó de 190k a 370k en diez años. No podemos por nuestra vida entender cómo alguien paga el promedio de rent 2,000 en alquiler, o cómo alguien paga una factura de servicios públicos y alimentos el triple de lo que era hace dos años, y sin embargo, las valoraciones de los activos NUNCA parecen caer.

Vemos a las personas sin hogar, vemos la desesperación, vemos las muertes por drogas, vemos la decadencia absoluta de la sociedad occidental en cada esquina de América y Europa. Vemos vaciados nuestros pueblos y ciudades rurales sin trabajo ni esperanza.

Vemos todo esto y nos maravillamos... ¿cómo es que los precios son tan altos? Durante 14 años, los osos han visto con sus propios ojos y oídos que los precios no tienen absolutamente ningún sentido. Han aplicado la LÓGICA a un momento ILÓGICO de la historia, por lo que no pueden entender cómo ambas cosas son posibles. Debido a esto, perpetuamente te dicen que todo se está derrumbando porque no hay forma de que esto dure.

Están equivocados.

Durante los últimos 14 años, el mundo se ha estado derrumbando en los Estados Unidos. Esta es la razón principal #1 para la desconexión entre los sentidos del estadounidense común y los precios de mercado de su nación.

¡Es CAPITAL EXTRANJERO!

Uno puede ver el efecto de esto en bienes raíces en, digamos, California, Oregón o Washington: puede ver de primera mano cuántos de los compradores de sus bienes raíces inflados no son de este país.

Lo mismo ha estado sucediendo en nuestro mercado de valores. La diferencia es que no se puede ver esa realidad en las acciones como se puede ver con los bienes raíces en su propia ciudad.

Este capital extranjero tiene problemas MUCHO más grandes que nosotros. Nosotros, como estadounidenses, nos mantenemos enfocados en nuestra propia nación y no podemos comprender la crisis que se ha desarrollado más allá de nuestras fronteras.

Un ejemplo de esto sería en 2014, cuando el Banco Central Europeo realizó la medida sin precedentes de imponer tasas de interés negativas en el BCE. En varios momentos de los últimos 8 años, los mercados de bonos de los miembros de la UE han arrojado resultados negativos. Hubo varios puntos durante 2019-2021 en los que Estados Unidos fue el ÚNICO mercado de bonos en el mundo occidental que NO rindió en NEGATIVO.

¡La locura de esto no puede ser subestimada!

Existe un mercado de bonos para obtener capital: usted me da X y yo le doy Y rendimiento a cambio después de un período de tiempo Z. El concepto es simple y ha sido utilizado por los gobiernos a lo largo de la historia para generar dinero. Los ciudadanos invierten en el gobierno y el gobierno les da una tasa de rendimiento garantizada. Si el gobierno necesita dinero, el rendimiento AUMENTA para hacer que el bono sea más atractivo. Si los tiempos son buenos y el gobierno no necesita el dinero, el rendimiento se mantiene bajo. Así es como se supone que debe funcionar, pero una vez que nos embarcamos en la QE4, destruimos por completo la función del mercado de bonos en sí.

Afortunadamente para los Estados Unidos, nunca fuimos lo suficientemente estúpidos como para dejar que los rendimientos fueran negativos...

Pero, ¿qué sucede cuando realmente volteas ese rendimiento a negativo como lo hizo el BCE? ¿Qué sucede cuando, literalmente, comienza a expulsar capital de su sindicato porque sus rendimientos ya no tienen ningún sentido lógico para invertir?

Usted, como individuo, se da cuenta de que ha PERDIDO su tasa de rendimiento garantizada con los mercados de bonos de su país, entonces, ¿qué hace? Bueno, pivotas hacia los bonos estadounidenses que aún rinden ALGO. Usted ve que el inversor extranjero promedio entiende que los mercados estadounidenses son los más seguros del mundo entero: estamos protegidos por dos océanos. Nuestra frontera es prácticamente impenetrable. Nuestra moneda no ha sido cancelada en casi 160años. Nuestro poderío militar es inigualable. No hay otra nación industrializada en el mundo sobre la que puedas hacer estas afirmaciones. Ni una. Este es el verdadero valor de Estados Unidos.

El extranjero termina más interesado en proteger su capital en Bienes Raíces y acciones estadounidenses. Los rendimientos de los dividendos en nuestro mercado de valores se han convertido en la NUEVA TASA DE RENDIMIENTO GARANTIZADA a medida que las personas se dan cuenta de que rendirán más en dividendos de acciones que en bonos. También existe un gran riesgo de incumplimiento de la deuda en el mundo occidental y, en ese escenario, está 100% jodido si es el tenedor de bonos. Al menos con las acciones mantienes la propiedad de algo REAL. Los bonos son solo promesas en papel de un gobierno que no puede demandar.

Así que viertes tu dinero en los mercados estadounidenses... bienes raíces, acciones, bonos y sí, el DÓLAR.

Como inversionista extranjero, no le importa cuál sea el nivel de vida del estadounidense promedio. No le importa que sus mercados ya no reflejen el panorama económico de su propia nación. Solo está protegiendo su propio capital y la forma en que lo está haciendo el estadounidense promedio no tiene una relación real con su inversión. Todas las razones mencionadas anteriormente con respecto a la geografía, el ejército y nuestra moneda no cambian independientemente de cómo le vaya al consumidor estadounidense.

No te importa el americano medio. Solo lo compras cuando baja y aguantas porque ves que el mundo se derrumba en los mercados de Estados Unidos y el dólar primero.

Lo que me trae el dólar en sí...

Este proceso también ha estado en curso en el dólar durante algún tiempo. Es por eso que los insectos dorados no pueden entender cómo el oro y la plata no despegarán en este entorno.

Cuando el BCE entró en negativo, el USDX (gráfico del dólar) estaba en 80. Para 2018, el USDX estaba en 90. Hoy parece que cerrará en 108 , el cierre más alto para el dólar desde el verano de 2002.

A pesar del número récord de dólares impresos en los últimos 10 años, no ha hecho ninguna DIFERENCIA en el valor del dólar en sí. De hecho, el dólar ha subido un 35% en los últimos 10 años.

Continúe y lea eso: ¡EL DÓLAR HA SUBIDO UN 35% EN LOS ÚLTIMOS 10 AÑOS! Ahora pregúntese cuántos artículos de" El dólar está muriendo " ha leído en el mismo período de tiempo. Todos y cada uno de ellos estaban completamente equivocados. Tengo todo el respeto del mundo por personas como Peter Schiff porque mi introducción en los mercados fue en 2008 con Ron Paul y al ingresar a la escuela austriaca, pero lo que todas estas personas NO se dieron cuenta es que nuestra capacidad de EXPORTAR nuestros dólares fuera de la frontera nos dio la capacidad de seguir imprimiendo sin preocuparnos por un colapso de valor en el dólar mismo.

La pregunta del millón es ¿qué hará que todos esos dólares regresen? ¿Cuál es la alternativa al dólar en este momento? La verdad es que no existe una moneda que pueda actuar como alternativa en este momento en el comercio mundial. Ninguno. En los próximos años eso puede cambiar, pero por el momento no hay alternativa.

¿No me crees?

Piensa en esto...

Es el verano de 2019... la Fed ha estado subiendo las tasas o manteniéndolas planas prácticamente en todos los trimestres que Trump ha estado en el cargo (Nota al margen: es curioso cómo las tasas subieron o se mantuvieron planas en todos los trimestres que Trump estuvo en el cargo y el DOW se duplicó en el mismo período de tiempo y los bienes raíces siguieron hiperinflándose. Sin embargo, hoy los mismos "expertos" le dirán que el aumento de las tasas colapsará los mercados a pesar de que literalmente acabamos de ver que los mercados se duplicaron en 3 años con el aumento de las tasas durante la Presidencia de Trump) en agosto de 2019, los MERCADOS de REPOS EXPLOTARON. Este fue un evento increíblemente significativo que fue totalmente ignorado (intencionalmente, debo agregar) por las principales noticias financieras.

El mercado de repos es, en cierto sentido, un mercado de bonos a un día. Cuando los bonos estándar operan en meses, años o décadas, los bonos repo son bonos nocturnos. Por lo general, el rendimiento de estos bonos se mantuvo muy por debajo .5 a 1% porque es literalmente una nota de 12 a 24 horas.

En agosto de 2019, las tarifas aumentaron al 10% en una sola noche. Esto fue histórico porque demostró que había una GRAVE escasez de dólares en el sistema. La Fed entró en pánico porque había insistido en endurecer, y con los mercados en máximos históricos en 2019, no había absolutamente ninguna justificación para revertir el curso de las tasas o el estímulo.

Tuvieron que fabricar una crisis porque la DEMANDA DE DÓLARES era muy intensa.

La decisión se tomó en agosto de 2019 para restablecer el sistema PORQUE la demanda de dólares era tan increíble que estaba colapsando el euro. Para octubre de 2019, tenemos el evento 201, nuestra simulación de covid. Para diciembre, COVID está en las noticias principales. En marzo se cerraron y se creó un 40% más de moneda de la que ha existido en la historia.

No por covid, sino porque el mercado estaba literalmente a punto de morir sin una inyección masiva de nuevos dólares. Así es como supe que covid era BS desde el día 1. Cualquiera que hubiera prestado atención a la economía del dólar entendía EXACTAMENTE lo que estas personas estaban haciendo en realidad. ¡Todo era una farsa para crear los dólares que necesitaban!

Todo esto se hizo para inyectar dólares en el sistema monetario global. ¡Así de seria es la demanda en dólares! Estas personas estaban literalmente dispuestas a destruir la economía global solo para encontrar una razón por la que solo tenían que crear todos esos dólares.

Dos años y medio después, el dólar sigue ganando fuerza a pesar de toda la creación de moneda en la que se embarcó la Fed cuando comenzó covid.

¿Conclusión? La demanda de dólares es casi imposible de atender. La inflación de hoy no tiene nada que ver con el valor del dólar o la moneda que imprimieron. Nada. Todo lo que uno tiene que hacer es mirar el gráfico del USDX para ver la verdad. Las personas que siguen culpando al dólar no entienden lo que realmente está sucediendo aquí.

En los últimos 10 años, nuestro dólar ha subido un 35%, el DOW ha subido un 100%, el precio de un SFH ha subido un 75%.

¿Cómo puede ser todo esto si el dólar está condenado y nuestros mercados están condenados?

Todo este rally de 14 años ocurrió frente a una narrativa BAJISTA masiva de los medios alternativos. Prácticamente nadie en los medios alternativos predijo lo que sucedería. Nadie. De hecho, no solo se lo perdieron, estaban completamente equivocados : los medios alternativos fueron el dinero TONTO todo este tiempo. ¡Todo el cielo está cayendo sin sentido durante TODO el rally de 14 años! Es seguro decir que este fue el Mercado alcista más ODIADO en la historia de los Estados Unidos.

El propósito de estas narrativas bajistas era mantenerte POBRE para que fueras más fácil de controlar cuando todo colapsara. Sabían que el juego había terminado en 2008, por lo que crearon una situación en la que podían comprar todo al 0% y convertirte en un siervo mientras lo hacías. Al creerle a los Osos todo este tiempo, te quedaste atrás... Los malos siempre supieron cómo terminaría esto, pero al hiperinflarte de una vida normal, básicamente te hicieron impotente para detenerlos.


----------



## Spock (28 Ago 2022)

Vaticano - Fondos:





*Tema mítico* : - El vaticano ordena repatriar todos los fondos antes del 30 de Septiembre


El vaticano ordena a todas las entidades afiliadas que transfieran todos los FONDOS y activos al Banco del Vaticano (IOR) antes del 30 de septiembre. https://press.vatican.va/content/salastampa/it/bollettino/pubblico/2022/08/23/0608/01222.html?s=08




www.burbuja.info









 RESCRIPTUM EX AUDIENTIA SS.MI: Rescritto del Santo Padre Francesco circa l’Istruzione sull’Amministrazione e gestione delle attività finanziarie e della liquidità della Santa Sede e delle Istituzioni collegate con la Santa Sede







press.vatican.va




El vaticano ordena a todas las entidades afiliadas que transfieran todos los FONDOS y activos al Banco del Vaticano (IOR) *antes del 30 de septiembre*.


----------



## QueVuelve (28 Ago 2022)

Hace un muy buen análisis de la inflación Usa y lo inútil que es la subida de tipos pero se aventura a hacer predicciones muy locas. Veremos si los chinos se lanzan a por Taiwán en los próximos meses y la respuesta de usa. 

Ya puestos a hacer predicciones, yo digo que se esperan al año que viene, cuando lo de Rusia se calme. Ahora sería añadir mucha tensión al juego. 

El dólar va a dejar de subir cuando el BCE suba más q la Fed, q no debería de tardar mucho. A largo plazo, el dólar es la última moneda Fiat que quedara en pie.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Ago 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Me temo que pasarán septiembre y octubre sin pena ni gloria. Esto está más que preparado y controlado.



Un Octubre mas.


----------



## vitrubio (28 Ago 2022)

Entonces, ¿por qué es importante todo esto? Porque establece lo que está a punto de suceder en septiembre...

La Fed creía que si la inflación se descontrolaba debido a las acciones que se tomaron en marzo de 2020, simplemente subirían las tasas y desinflarían las burbujas de activos, llevando la deflación a los precios de los activos y evitando un colapso hiperinflacionario.

La Fed se embarcó en esta búsqueda hace más de un año con el rendimiento de un billete a 10 años en torno a .7%.

Hoy el rendimiento es de aproximadamente el 3% y las burbujas no han estallado. Hemos tenido retrocesos, pero no en relación con el aumento de las tasas.

De hecho, estamos experimentando una hiperinflación en nuestros mercados energéticos que está causando hiperinflación en todo lo demás. No importa lo que digan las tasas de interés o el dólar, la ENERGÍA está impulsando la hiperinflación. ¡La Fed no puede controlar esto!

Donde la Fed se equivocó es que no entendieron que esto ya no es 1980. En un escenario típico, aumentarían las tasas y el consumidor pagaría las deudas, destruyendo los dólares, y traería deflación. Hoy en día, el GOBIERNO tiene la GRAN mayoría de la deuda, NO EL CONSUMIDOR, por lo que el aumento de las tasas NO hará NADA para evitar que el Gobierno gaste. Simplemente continuarán pidiendo prestado sin importar cuál sea la tasa. Podría ser del 20% y el gobierno no va a dejar de gastar. Es por eso que subir las tasas para desinflar los precios de los activos YA NO FUNCIONARÁ.

Donde la Fed hizo su trabajo es que consiguieron que el USDX subiera a 108, tienen rendimientos de 10 años superiores al 3%. ¡PERO! Lo que no anticiparon fue que la nueva administración COLAPSARÍA los mercados mundiales de energía por sus propias razones políticas.

La combinación de la administración Biden destruyendo nuestros mercados de energía, con CERO alternativas, combinada con el hecho de que el gobierno tiene toda la deuda ahora, no el consumidor, creó una situación en la que las tasas en aumento HACEN UNA DIFERENCIA CERO EN LA INFLACIÓN Y EN REALIDAD LA EMPEORAN.

Es por eso que todo el mundo está empezando a entrar en pánico!

La Fed ha disparado todas sus balas y todavía estamos experimentando una hiperinflación. El modelo económico keniano les decía que esto no era posible. Literalmente no pueden comprender lo que está sucediendo.

El dólar está subiendo, las tasas están subiendo, el mercado está subiendo, los bienes raíces están subiendo, la energía está subiendo, la comida está subiendo, TODO ESTÁ hiperinflándose fuera de su control y el aumento de las tasas no lo detendrá. No tienen idea de qué hacer más que seguir subiendo las tasas con la esperanza de que detenga la inflación.

¡No lo hará!

La cuestión energética está totalmente separada de las cuestiones financieras. La Fed no puede controlar lo que el gobierno hace con el petróleo, el gas y el diésel. El colapso de nuestros mercados energéticos es lo que actualmente está impulsando la hiperinflación aquí y en todo el mundo. Pero pregúntese qué sucede una vez que tienen que cambiar de rumbo y matar el valor del dólar nuevamente. Imagínese si el USDX vuelve a 72 con una escasez de energía además de eso. ¡Así es como se llega a gas 10-15 de gasolina!

Estas personas se están dando cuenta de que no pueden simplemente explotar la burbuja con el aumento de las tasas. No funcionará. Seguirán intentándolo porque les quedan cero cartas por jugar, pero al final no hará ninguna diferencia.

¡ESTE ES EL HURACÁN FINANCIERO DEL QUE DIMON, MUSK, BEZOS, ETC. LE ESTÁN ADVIRTIENDO! ¡No va a ser un choque, tontos, va a ser un colapso hiperinflacionario! Van a ponerle un precio para que deje de existir como una forma de CONTROLARLO y CONTROLAR SU VIDA. ¡Lo que te han hecho en los últimos 14 años SOLO se ACELERARÁ!

Lo que hace que esta vez sea diferente...

Rusia y China , las naciones BRICS y sus aliados , se han dado cuenta de lo que está sucediendo aquí y no están muy contentos.

Ellos son los productores reales de este juego y no van a aguantar más. El FEM está empeñado en destruir sus mercados energéticos y los BRICS se niegan a aceptarlo. Los BRICS reconocen que el juego ha terminado y, por lo tanto, han pasado a la conclusión inevitable del juego: la GUERRA.

Los rusos han hecho su movimiento en Ucrania y en este momento los chinos se están preparando para una invasión de Taiwán y el mar del Sur de China (tal vez incluso más). Estos bloqueos en China se tratan de convertir su economía en una máquina de guerra sin que la gente se dé cuenta: hubo una reunión filtrada de 60 minutos del PCCh sobre esto publicada hace unos meses que lo confirma.

Los rusos y los chinos se dan cuenta de que el juego ha terminado y ahora se están preparando para la siguiente fase. Rusia entró primero, por lo que Estados Unidos y Europa se empantanarían en un frente, luego China abrirá el segundo frente este otoño.

La Tercera Guerra Mundial está aquí. Comenzará este otoño.

Los problemas financieros de Occidente han crecido demasiado , no hay absolutamente ninguna manera de que puedan salir de este lío ahora. Mientras tanto, Rusia y China ven una ventana de oportunidad para convertirse en las principales superpotencias del mundo a medida que Estados Unidos y Europa se desmoronan económicamente y no pueden proporcionar a sus poblaciones suficiente ENERGÍA en el futuro.

La verdadera crisis que enfrentan Estados Unidos, Europa, Canadá y Japón es que 15 años de tasas de rendimiento del 0% o negativas han llevado a la quiebra a sus fondos de pensiones nacionales. Exigieron, por ley, que estos fondos de pensiones fueran bonos con una gran sobreponderación y la falta de rendimiento DESTRUYÓ estos fondos. ¿Cómo puede vencer la inflación cuando el 50% de su fondo de pensiones se invierte en una nota de deuda que rinde el 1% durante 15 años?

Occidente tiene que explicarle a toda su gente que TODAS las promesas de socialismo que hicieron fueron FALSAS y que NUNCA se atreverán a hacer eso, por lo que la GUERRA será. Es por eso que absolutamente NADIE en Estados Unidos está interesado en la paz en Ucrania o en cualquier otro lugar. NECESITAN ESTO.

La mala gestión financiera de los últimos 51 años se atribuirá a la GUERRA, no a la clase política ni a los bancos centrales como debería ser. Harán todo lo que esté a su alcance para convencerte de que los chinos y los rusos son la razón por la que ahora estás en la ruina. Ya están intentando hacer esto con los rusos con alimentos y Gas.

Déjame ser el primero en decirte que es completamente BS.

La clase política occidental es la razón por la que vas a terminar en la ruina. Los rusos y los chinos no tuvieron nada que ver con eso. No lo olvides, ya que la propaganda está a punto de entrar en marcha WW3.

Reconociendo que Occidente necesita esta guerra para restablecerse, Rusia dio el primer paso y ahora China se prepara para dar el suyo...

Entonces, ¿cuál es el obstáculo de estos dos?

Estas naciones saben que la mayor fortaleza que tienen en este momento son sus sectores energéticos. No quieren escalar esta situación hasta que el clima comience a enfriarse nuevamente.

Sospecho firmemente que nuestra clase política y militar son muy conscientes de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial llegará este otoño, pero no quieren entrar en pánico porque saben que la guerra creará una hiperinflación nunca antes vista que hará que el último año parezca un picnic. La gente entraría en pánico en horda en un grado aún peor de lo que ya son si supieran la verdad hoy.

Es por eso que el tema de las armas ahora está al frente y al centro. Saben que lo que viene será incontrolable y que cuantas menos armas tenga la gente, mejor estarán.

En septiembre se sabrá que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ha comenzado oficialmente...

Una vez que las masas se hayan dado cuenta de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ha comenzado, LA BURBUJA FINALMENTE EXPLOTARÁ y será tan intensa, si no más, que marzo de 2020. Veremos 2-3 mil días a la baja nuevamente en el DOW. El mercado se derrumbará, la vivienda se desplomará, las tasas aumentarán, el USDX saltará hacia 120. El Dow se derrumbará a 18-21k, la vivienda se desplomará aproximadamente un 25% y las materias primas se aplastarán.

Sospecho que este colapso masivo en 3-4 semanas de distancia. En el momento en que crucemos hasta el otoño (9-22), los chinos harán su movimiento y será obvio para todos lo que está sucediendo.

Frente a este colapso de activos, y al darse cuenta de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ha comenzado, la fed se verá obligada a hacer lo único que puede hacer: con la intensa fortaleza del dólar y los mayores rendimientos que traerá la Tercera Guerra Mundial, la Fed revertirá el curso, NUEVAMENTE, y los dólares creados serán en una cantidad aún mayor que nunca, los rendimientos también bajarán nuevamente, pero lo que lo empeora esta vez es que se necesitará GAS y DIESEL para la guerra.

No va a ser como marzo de 2020, donde el colapso afectó la energía y salvó a las personas con precios más bajos.

La hiperinflación en ese punto será impulsada TANTO por la escasez de energía como por la caída del valor del dólar debido al reinicio de la QE y el Estímulo. Así es como llegamos a niveles de precios nunca antes vistos, mucho peores que los de hoy...

El gas y el diesel serán racionados. También lo harán la mayoría de los alimentos. Viviremos de nuevo como lo hicieron nuestros abuelos y padres durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Nuestro gobierno utilizará el caos de esta situación para avanzar en su Gran agenda de Reinicio...

Alrededor de este tiempo, sospecho que el gobierno justificará más bloqueos y una elección solo por correo con algún tipo de bandera falsa política relacionada con el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Los cierres tendrán muchos beneficios para la clase política, ya que obligarán a votar por correo, disuadirán a las personas de usar gasolina y diesel, mantendrán a las personas encerradas y segregadas (con menos probabilidades de organizarse) y harán que el racionamiento/entrega sea más fácil de llevar a cabo.

Pase lo que pase en las elecciones de mitad de período, sucederá y la mitad del país creerá que la otra mitad hizo trampa, lo que creará más angustia entre la población en general.

A medida que la Fed rompa el dólar y baje las tasas nuevamente para la guerra, el DOW, para 2024, eventualmente se acercará a 40-50 mil, el SFH promedio alcanzará 600-700 mil, y un galón de gasolina superará los $10 (si puede comprarlo) y sospecho que veremos todos estos niveles de precios antes de las próximas elecciones presidenciales.

Esta es la madre de todos los engaños contra nosotros, el pueblo... Pero el colapso que estamos a punto de presenciar este otoño representará una de las mayores oportunidades de compra de la historia y, al igual que la primavera de 2020, la oportunidad será una ventana muy PEQUEÑA (3-4 meses).


----------



## QueVuelve (28 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> So why is this all important? Because it sets up what's about to happen in September...
> 
> The Fed believed that if the inflation were to run out of control due to the actions that were taken in March of 2020 that they would simply raise rates and deflate the asset bubbles - bringing deflation to asset prices and preventing a hyperinflationary collapse.
> 
> ...



Membership Contract:
You are attempting to enter a Private Virtual Country Club.

Entrance to this private establishment requires membership but not an account.

Membership Contract:

• You Contractually Agree that you are at least 18 years of age and that you are accessing this website for personal use only.
• You Contractually Agree that you wish to join as a member to this private establishment and that any communication taking place here is considered private communication between members which *you agree not to publicly disclose or disseminate.*


----------



## vitrubio (28 Ago 2022)

Los chinos y los rusos van a avanzar mientras tengamos escasez de energía, alimentos y un invierno en el que podamos o no mantenernos calientes. Sin mencionar la angustia general y la división entre la izquierda y la derecha que obtendremos de las elecciones de mitad de período... todo juega en sus manos.

Los Osos, como siempre, estarán ahí para decirte que el fin está aquí, y en algunos aspectos tendrán razón, ya que el mundo nunca será el mismo, pero al final, exactamente lo mismo que sucedió en los últimos 14 años sucederá en los próximos 10. Experimentaremos la misma hiperinflación una y otra vez y si crees en los osos, seguirás empobreciéndote como lo has hecho en los últimos 14 años.

El capital extranjero, que ahora se enfrenta a una Guerra Mundial a sus puertas, huirá hacia el dólar, los bienes raíces estadounidenses y las acciones estadounidenses (donde los rendimientos de los dividendos representarán la nueva tasa de rendimiento garantizada). Habrá cada vez menos compradores de bonos a medida que se dé cuenta de que la guerra acabará con los mercados de bonos.

El dólar subirá, las tasas subirán, el mercado subirá, los bienes raíces subirán, las materias primas subirán, las criptomonedas subirán, todo subirá y absolutamente nadie lo creerá.

Observaremos cómo nuestros mercados pasan de un vertedero masivo este otoño a un pico hiperinflacionario a medida que la guerra avanza hacia 2023-2032.

Cuando el choque golpea este otoño ESTAR LISTO PARA COMPRAR!

Entiende esto... Nadie tiene idea de cómo va a terminar todo esto en la conclusión. Ni Klaus, Ni Biden, Ni Trump. ¡NADIE PUEDE CONTROLAR ESTE NIVEL DE LOCURA! Es muy posible que estalle una revolución en Estados Unidos incluso antes de que entremos en la guerra. Es posible que tengan éxito en usar la guerra para implementar el Gran Reinicio. Nadie sabe cómo se desarrollará el futuro después de la guerra y la hiperinflación, pero el nombre del juego es simple: POSEER ACTIVOS PRIVADOS.

Las acciones estadounidenses serán una gran compra después del desplome de otoño porque el rendimiento de los dividendos se convertirá en la nueva tasa de rendimiento garantizada que solían ser los bonos. La vivienda continuará disparándose debido al colapso de la energía y las grandes franjas de capital extranjero que buscan estacionarse aquí en nuestra tierra. Experimentaremos el racionamiento de todos los productos básicos esenciales y lo que era la tecnología en la década de 2010, la alimentación y la agricultura, lo será en la década de 2020.

Al final del día, desea exposición a acciones estadounidenses, bienes raíces estadounidenses y productos básicos como el oro y la plata. Quieres TODOS LOS activos PRIVADOS porque nadie sabe cómo es el mundo al otro lado de esta guerra, pero al menos poseerás algo REAL y, sin embargo, el nuevo sistema monetario y los mercados de bonos se elaboran al final, tus activos PRIVADOS REALES mantendrán un valor relativo a todo lo demás. Es por eso que Blackrock y los grandes no dejarán de comprar. Todos saben muy bien lo que está pasando aquí.

Urano en Géminis es el ciclo que estas personas usan para restablecer el orden de América. Ha sido así desde nuestro comienzo masónico...

de 1773 a 1780
de 1857 a 1864
de 1941 a 1948
de 2025 a 2032

Eso hace que el próximo año sea 1939... podemos ver claramente lo que se está desarrollando aquí y allá es su línea de tiempo para este próximo evento. Entre ahora y 2033 no es más que una montaña rusa horrible. El nombre del juego es sobrevivir al otro lado con activos privados a su nombre.

Sospecho que aproximadamente la mitad de la población mundial no estará aquí en diez años. El hambre, las pandemias causadas por la desnutrición, la tercera guerra mundial, las armas biológicas (muertes por vax), el colapso energético, el cambio climático que se avecina (frío o calor), elija, es probable que sea una combinación de todos ellos, pero supongo que al menos la mitad de nosotros no lo lograremos.

El nombre del juego es llegar vivo al otro lado con algún tipo de riqueza en la mano. Están volteando la mesa y no les importa cuánto nos lastime a usted o a mí.Son incapaces de admitir lo que le han hecho al sistema monetario y a los fondos de pensiones, ya que temen que la gente probablemente se rebele y los mate si se sinceran. No les queda más remedio que darle la vuelta a la mesa y comenzar la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Aquellos de ustedes que escuchen y compren este otoño cuando se derrumbe ganarán una inmensa cantidad de dinero a medida que la hiperinflación se apodere de los próximos años, si sobreviven. Solo recuerde que cuanto más altos sean los precios, peor será el malestar civil en Estados Unidos porque cuanto MAYOR sea la brecha de riqueza, y créanme, la brecha de riqueza empeorará MUCHO antes de mejorar.

Abróchense el cinturón, amigos... este otoño... cuando nos demos cuenta de que ya estábamos en la Tercera Guerra Mundial, este bebé alcanzará las 88 millas por hora. Me doy a mí y a todos ustedes un 50% de posibilidades de sobrevivir a lo que viene. De nuevo, no soy nadie en una cabaña en el bosque, pero aún así no me gustan mis posibilidades.

¿Qué puedes hacer para prepararte?

- No hace falta decir que si todavía estás en una ciudad, debes irte. Encuentre una manera de trabajar desde casa, pero venda sus bienes raíces ahora y vaya a la zona rural. Sal de los centros de población mientras puedas. Las ciudades serán la zona cero.

- COMIDA, COMIDA, COMIDA! ¡Necesitas comida! Necesita comprar alimentos ahora con una larga vida útil. He pasado los últimos dos años comprando pasivamente una bolsa de arroz de 10-20 libras cada vez que voy de compras y me he esforzado por no comer nada de eso. Necesita alimentos con una larga vida útil y, si apila productos congelados, asegúrese de tener la energía para mantener el congelador encendido.

- Armas y munición. El argumento es simple... es mejor tenerlos y no necesitarlos que necesitarlos y no tenerlos.

- Pila de Plata. Olvídese del oro que van a hacer ilegal poseer de nuevo e incluso si no lo hacen, no tiene valor en pequeñas transacciones. Si tienes algo de oro, guárdalo, pero las compras futuras deben ser solo de plata. En medio de esta hiperinflación, ofrecerán Monedas Digitales del Banco Central como una solución, ¡HUYE DE ELLAS! Puede terminar que no tengamos otra opción para usarlos, pero una vez que todo el dinero se coloca en la red, la plata es la nueva moneda subterránea. Una vez que las CBDC entren en funcionamiento, los metales finalmente tendrán su día.

- Cualquier cosa que el FEM empuje-haga retroceder-esta organización es la que mueve los hilos de toda esta pesadilla y estas personas son el verdadero enemigo de la humanidad. Todo lo que podamos hacer para liberarnos de estos tiranos debemos intentar hacerlo. Los gobiernos occidentales están total y completamente controlados por esta organización, y hemos decidido escucharlos porque su solución significa más poder para nuestra clase política. Debemos luchar contra estas personas, y sus horribles ideas, en cada paso del camino, independientemente de la presión que nos ejerza. No pueden ganar esta ventana o ganan el próximo ciclo de 84 años.

He hecho todo lo posible para explicar la situación como realmente es. Ya sea que me escuches o no, es tu elección, pero este viaje salvaje de una vez en un siglo está a punto de comenzar.

Prepárate. Has sido advertido. "


----------



## QueVuelve (28 Ago 2022)

El foro no defrauda

synopsis...aint nobody got time fo dat


----------



## montytorri (28 Ago 2022)

It will be in october and tochovista is my minister.
Ruman fuck you


----------



## AMP (28 Ago 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Pues yo me lo he leído y estoy cagada de miedo. Pero lo de vender mi casa e irme al medio del campo antes de septiembre no lo acabo de ver claro...



Porque el artículo habla de USA y aquí los flipados lo utilizan como refuerzo positivo para reafirmarse en sus deseos. 

Pero la realidad es que aquí la vivienda ha subido un 30% desde inicios de 2014, casi 8 años, y si comparamos desde 2012, cero zapatero. 







Y del Ibex mejor no hablamos.


----------



## f700b (28 Ago 2022)

Será cuando falte el gas


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Ago 2022)

Dónde es el "otro foro"?


----------



## mapachën (29 Ago 2022)

Buen mensaje, mañana el segundo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Ago 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Porque el artículo habla de USA y aquí los flipados lo utilizan como refuerzo positivo para reafirmarse en sus deseos.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que aquí la vivienda ha subido un 30% desde inicios de 2014, casi 8 años, y si comparamos desde 2012, cero zapatero.
> 
> ...




Cualquier cosa mala que pase en USA aquí pasará el doble


----------



## QueVuelve (29 Ago 2022)

El foro ese es directamente peor q burbuja, me atrevo a decir el foro paralelo yanki


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (29 Ago 2022)

Parece un refrito de conspiranoias de este foro.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Ago 2022)

Menudo pestiños y en inglés...me espero al documental en canal Historia


----------



## arevacoali (29 Ago 2022)

los últimos decretos del BOE estan orientados en lo que dice el post, necesitan recortar derechos y tenernos controlados.

al final el informe aquel sobre reducción de población mundial lo van a cuadrar.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Ago 2022)

Nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## hijo (29 Ago 2022)

Impresionante documento. Lástima q nadie se vaya a acordar de él mañana.


----------



## Apretrujillos (29 Ago 2022)

Firma , SNB


----------



## _______ (29 Ago 2022)

Esto no le gusta al tonto de @Erio-Eleuterio 

El cuñado dice que el imf fed y ecb se ponen serior con los intereses 

Ñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## Alew (29 Ago 2022)

De cuándo es? Joder, es que hasta la pescadera sabe que todo va a petar.


----------



## HaCHa (29 Ago 2022)

Vamos a morir cientos de veces fake.


----------



## vico (29 Ago 2022)

Parece escrito por Jarella, cuando he leído lo del arroz me he acordado de ella. 

El mercado REPO petó en septiembre de 2019, no en agosto como afirma el artículo.

Que China entra en Taiwan es una evidencia, concretamente desde que la economía financiera de China ha empezado a hacer aguas, y mucho más desde la "ayuda" que prestó a la causa la Pelosi. USA y Europa no se van a enfrentar a China, sino que van a decretar un embargo a los chinos, ergo ese embargo será la excusa para que aquí pasemos hambre.

En conclusión; aquellos que no habéis llenado aun la despensa y aprovisionado de fuentes de energía autónomas, el día que veáis a los chinos moverse en plan hostil, dejarlo todo e ir al Mercadona a abasteceros de latunes y demás productos de primera necesidad.


----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Este no dice que el problema de la inflación es más de oferta que de demanda y que subir los tipos de interés igual no arregla nada por eso mismo, porque el problema es la oferta?



Dice que como la deuda es en su inmansa mayoría gubernamental y no privada, subir los tipos no impedirá que aumente la masa monetaria pues el gobierno se seguirá endeudando igual sin importale los tipos de intetés.


----------



## daesrd (29 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.
> 
> Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....
> 
> ...



Que sea lo que Dios quiera. Amén


----------



## R_Madrid (29 Ago 2022)

Me lo he leido y tiene bastante sentido la verdad…


----------



## Morototeo (29 Ago 2022)

los chinos no son gilipollas... No lo son. No se pegaran un tiro en el pie. Del resto del articulo, totalmente de acuerdo con el tema plata, municion, y comida, y energía autonoma. se deja la leña, y ropa deportiva, y medicamentos.


----------



## R_Madrid (29 Ago 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Pues yo me lo he leído y estoy cagada de miedo. Pero lo de vender mi casa e irme al medio del campo antes de septiembre no lo acabo de ver claro...



Estoy en la misma situacion

quizas el momento para las personas como nosotros sea hacer el movimiento cuando el colapso permita una compra mas asequible, mal y tarde, pero al menos quizas sea mas barato

de todas formas incluso el autor se da un 50% de chances asi que…


----------



## Morototeo (29 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situacion
> 
> quizas el momento para las personas como nosotros sea hacer el movimiento cuando el colapso permita una compra mas asequible, mal y tarde, pero al menos quizas sea mas barato
> 
> de todas formas incluso el autor se da un 50% de chances asi que…



Vender es lo suyo, siempre y cuando no sea bien de primera necesidad... Pero estoy con vosotros, no es fácil una decision asi. Lo de irse a vivir a un pueblo, seria lo suyo, ahora y de forma ordenada... Y preparar ademas de todo lo que dicen, grano para los animales.


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Ago 2022)

Si me hubieran dado un euro cada vez que dijeran que viene el apocalipsis, ya sería rico.


----------



## R_Madrid (29 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Vender es lo suyo, siempre y cuando no sea bien de primera necesidad... Pero estoy con vosotros, no es fácil una decision asi. Lo de irse a vivir a un pueblo, seria lo suyo, ahora y de forma ordenada... Y preparar ademas de todo lo que dicen, grano para los animales.



si, en realidad lo suyo habria sido acostumbrarse unos años a la vida rural, aprender a cultivar y criar animales, preparacionismo y demas

yo avise a mi familia de estas movidas pero nadie quiso creerme, por lo que no me vi capaz de hacer tal cosa por mi cuenta, por falta de recursos y falta de apoyo… en solitario parece una locura total y sin ahorros abultados seguramente es inviable


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2022)

Bubble dot info. En burbuja sería un hilo apocalíptico más.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> si, en realidad lo suyo habria sido acostumbrarse unos años a la vida rural, aprender a cultivar y criar animales, preparacionismo y demas
> 
> yo avise a mi familia de estas movidas pero nadie quiso creerme, por lo que no me vi capaz de hacer tal cosa por mi cuenta, por falta de recursos y falta de apoyo… en solitario parece una locura total y sin ahorros abultados seguramente es inviable



Yo no lo dude, hace ya 15 años del cambio, y aun así, no me veo del todo preparado para lo que viene.


----------



## fanta de pescao (29 Ago 2022)

Demasiado texto. Yo tengo latunes y un palo.


----------



## Pili33 (29 Ago 2022)

vitrubio dijo:


> "*A Finales De Septiembre De 2022, Todo Se Derrumba...*
> 
> No soy de los que hacen muchos hilos, pero publicaré esto aquí para mi propia posteridad. Les diré lo que viene y me creerán o no lo harán, pero en última instancia, me gustaría pensar que este hilo sobrevivirá a la prueba del tiempo como una verdadera advertencia del futuro que seguramente se desarrollará.
> 
> ...



subrayo.
el autor de este artículo defiende a capa y espada a EEUU.
No es objetivo.
En octubre se lo comerá vivo la "marea". 
fin.


----------



## Pili33 (29 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Dónde es el "otro foro"?



La 1ª regla del otro foro es nunca hablar del otro foro.


----------



## jake (29 Ago 2022)

En mitad de todo ese mega tocho ha soltado que en otoño empezará la III Guerra mundial.

De momento, palomitas.


----------



## ahondador (29 Ago 2022)

Octubre es YA !
En economia es excepcional el colapso inmediato


----------



## jake (29 Ago 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Menudo pestiños y en inglés...me espero al documental en canal Historia



En canal Historia no se yo, será desde el punto de vista de los alienígenas.


----------



## El Tuerto (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen para carnecañonistas:

En diez años habrá muerto la mitad de la población mundial.
La otra mitad las va a pasar más putas que Caín.

Acumular comida y munición.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## nada2 (29 Ago 2022)

Gran parte de la inflación es debida a una escasez de oferta *artificial* de la energia.
*Es una inflación buscada a propósito*, aumentando los impuestos a la energia, disminuyendo la oferta con "sanciones a Rusia" y forzando un cambio a energias "sostenibles" para intentar sustituir a los combustibles fósiles.

El día que Europa deje de "sancionar" a rusia, se olvide de calentamientos globales y reduzca los impuestos a energia y combustibles (son bienes de primera necesidad) se acaba la inflación y volvemos a la normalidad.

Quizás cuando cierren fábricas a montones por el precio de la energia y por las prohibiciones de automóvil de combustión los políticos se replanteen sus prioridades...


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 Ago 2022)

Cita célebre del foro


----------



## afraz (29 Ago 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Vaticano - Fondos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











El Papa prevé viajar a Kazajistán en septiembre (Capital Astana=Satanas)


https://infovaticana.com/2022/08/02/el-papa-preve-viajar-a-kazajistan-en-septiembre/ El Pachapapa viajará a Kazajistán para participar del 13 al 15 de septiembre del VII Congreso de Religiones Mundiales y Tradicionales. Kazajstán es un país situado (en su mayoría) en Asia, aunque un pequeña...




www.burbuja.info

















Fuente (video):











LA PROFECÍA DE GARABANDAL SOBRE EL COMUNISMO


LA PROFECÍA DE GARABANDAL SOBRE EL COMUNISMO [Extracto desde la revista “Garabandal Journal”, de noviembre y diciembre de 2003, editado por Barry Hanratty] Hablando del Comunismo hoy en día parece casi exagerado. ¿El Comunismo es algo del pasado? Respecto a lo que la Virgen dijo a las videntes...




gloria.tv





LA PROFECÍA DE GARABANDAL SOBRE EL COMUNISMO

[Extracto desde la revista “Garabandal Journal”, de noviembre y diciembre de 2003, editado por Barry Hanratty]

Hablando del Comunismo hoy en día parece casi exagerado. ¿El Comunismo es algo del pasado? Respecto a lo que la Virgen dijo a las videntes de Garabandal, la respuesta es “no”. El Comunismo vendrá otra vez, causando gran dolor y sufrimiento.

Desde el libro “Garabandal - El Dedo de Dios” (“Garabandal - Der Zeigefinger Gottes”), 1993, del alemán Albrecht Weber:

Conchita: “Cuando el Comunismo venga de nuevo, entonces todo sucederá”.

Weber: “¿Qué quieres decir con «venga de nuevo»?”

Conchita: “Sí, cuando venga nuevamente.”

Weber: “¿Quieres decir que el Comunismo antes va a desaparecer y después sucederá lo que has dicho antes (el Aviso)?” (*)

[NOTA (*) : se debe tener en cuenta que en el momento de la entrevista y de la publicación del libro, el Comunismo estaba aún muy vivo en muchos países de Europa.]

Conchita: “No sé, la Virgen dijo simplemente «cuando el Comunismo venga de nuevo».”

+++ +++

INTRODUCCIÓN

En las dos noches anteriores a la fiesta del Corpus Christi en 1962, las jóvenes videntes de Garabandal tuvieron puntos de vista diferentes; esas visiones fueron totalmente diferentes respecto a las demás que eran normales. Se escucharon gritos de terror, como si los acontecimientos futuros se cumpliesen ante sus ojos. Los gritos de las niñas fueron tan terribles que la gente presente allí se conmocionó, causando también un intenso miedo. Uno de los testigos, Manolin Diez, dijo que esos gritos no eran normales, especialmente en niñas con 12 o 13 años de edad.

La segunda noche fue peor, cuando las videntes vieron imagenes del Castigo que Dios enviará, si el mundo no va a cambiar después del Aviso y del Milagro.

En este documento se especifica sólo lo que las chicas vieron durante las primeras dos noches, llamadas “las Noches de los Gritos”. En la primera noche vieron, en el instante del manifesarse del Aviso, un momento de gran sufrimiento para la Iglesia y el mundo. En aquella primera noche Conchita no estaba presente con las otras tres. Pero ella entró en éxtasis en su casa y cayó de rodillas con tal fuerza que comenzó a sangrar. Ella vio las mismas cosas que las demás (videntes), y parece que algunas de las revelaciones hubiesen sido dadas a ella también. Por tanto, desde otros puntos de vista, ella aprendió más cosas acerca de este tema en particular.

LA PERSECUCIÓN

En sus caras, en el momento de las visiones de fe, se vio el trauma que sientían Jacinta, Mari Cruz y Mari Loli, durante la primera noche de gritos. Mari Loli parece fue la primera en hablar de ésto en 1967, cuando informó de todo eso a un sacerdote mexicano, el padre Gustavo Morelos. Tres años más tarde, la misma información, en posesión de María Saraco, fue escrita por Mari Loli, confirmada con su propia firma. La información que se transmitió fue la siguiente:

“A pesar de que seguíamos viendo a la Virgen – la «noche de los gritos» –, empezamos a ver también una gran multitud de gente, que sufría mucho y gritaba con la mayor angustia... La Santísima Virgen explicó que aquella gran tribulación – que no será aún el Castigo – vendría porque llegaría un momento en que la Iglesia daría la impresión de estar a punto de perecer...; pasaría por una terrible prueba. Nosotras preguntamos a la Virgen cómo se llamaría a esa prueba, y Ella nos dijo que «COMUNISMO».” [desde el libro sobre Garabadal, “Se fue con prisas a la montaña”, del Padre Eusebio Garcia de Pesquera, O.F.M. Cap.]

Esta primera revelación sobre el Comunismo fue explicada más adelante por las videntes. Con la caída del Muro de Berlín en 1989, y con la libertad de los países del Este que se realizó en los años sucesivos, hemos tenido la idea de que el Comunismo se acabó. Y ésto es lo que los medios de comunicación nos hacen creer. Sin embargo, no todos están convencidos. Hace unos años en Canadá, hablé con un sacerdote de un país europeo que vivió bajo el régimen comunista. Me dijo que los estadounidenses están muy ingenuos en pensar que el Comunismo haya muerto incluso en la industria de hoy, y las mismas personas que estaban en el poder durante el régimen comunista aún se encuentran en los tiempos de hoy. Otra persona de otro país de la Europa Oriental, expresó las mismas preocupaciones.

En base a lo que se dijo en Garabandal, el Comunismo volverá a ser a una fuerza que tenga como última finalidad el intento de dominar el mundo.

El 29 de septiembre de 1978 el Padre Francis Benac entrevistó a una de las videntes de Garabandal, Mari Loli, en su casa en Massachusetts (EE.UU.). Aquí están algunas de las preguntas y respuestas de esa entrevista.

Padre Benac: “¿La Virgen habló del Comunismo?”

Mari Loli: “Nuestra Señora habló a menudo sobre el Comunismo. No recuerdo cuántas veces, pero Ella dijo que habrá un momento en que el Comunismo parecería estar en todo el mundo. Creo que fue cuando nos dijo que los sacerdotes tendrían dificultades para celebrar misas y hablar de Dios y las cosas divinas.”

Padre Benac: “¿Nuestra Señora habló de personas que encontrarán la muerte?”

Mari Loli: “Lo que dijo Nuestra Señora es que los sacerdotes tendrán que esconderse, pero no vi si los iban a matar o no. Ella no dijo exactamente si estaban muertos, pero estoy segura de que serían martirizados.”

Padre Benac: “Tu madre me contó que una noche estaba en el piso de arriba con tu padre, y que lloró durante una hora. Entonces, tu padre le dijo algo al respecto: «Vi algo muy conmovedor, Mari Loli lloraba mientras decía: “Oh, ¿la gente va a sufrir así? ¿La gente tendrá que sufrir de esta manera? Oh, ¡cómo me hace sufrir!”» ¿Recuerdas lo que dijiste entonces?

Mari Loli: “Está relacionado con el Comunismo, y lo que va a suceder en la Iglesia y al pueblo, porque todas esas cosas se repercuten sobre la gente. Cuando la Iglesia padece la confusión, la gente también va a resentirse. Algunos sacerdotes que son comunistas crean confusión para que la gente no sepa lo que es correcto y lo que es errado.”

Esta última declaración de Mari Loli debe llevarnos a pensar. Parece que se haya dado muy poca consideración a la posibilidad de que una fuerza del mal, de manera intencional, se haya infiltrado en la Iglesia con la intención de destruirla.

El otro día estaba hablando con Harry Daley, autor de “El Milagro de Garabandal”. Harry era un buen amigo del Padre Walter Ciszek, quien pasó 15 años en las prisiones soviéticas y campos de trabajos forzados en Siberia, contando todo en su libro “Con Dios en Rusia”. Harry visitó al Padre Ciszek (que cree en Garabandal) y en una de sus visitas el sacerdote le explicó cómo los comunistas trataron de reclutarlo, prometiéndole todo tipo de beneficios si hubiese trabajado como agente en la Iglesia.

¿QUÉ EXTENSIÓN TENDRÁ?

¿Qué áreas geográficas experimentarán esa persecución comunista? Algunas referencias fueron hechas específicamente a España. El 23 de febrero de 1943, Sor Lucía de Fátima, que pasó 21 años en España, en Pontevedra y en Tuy, envió un documento al Obispo de Tuy-Vigo, Monseñor Antonio García, que dice:

“Si los Sres. Obispos de España atienden a los deseos ya manifestados de Nuestro Señor, y emprenden una verdadera reforma en el pueblo y en el clero, entonces, bien. Pero si no, ella (Rusia) será de nuevo el enemigo con que Dios los castigará una vez más.”

Conchita dijo que el Comunismo volverá a España, pero sufrirá menos que otras zonas de Europa, ésto debido a la persecución que sufrió durante la guerra civil española (1936-39), donde 13 obispos y más de 7.000 sacerdotes y religiosos encontraron la muerte.

+++ +++

“Preguntamos a la Virgen cómo se llamaría a esa prueba, y Ella nos dijo que «Comunismo».” (Conchita Gonzalez)

+++ +++

¿SÓLO EN EUROPA HABRÁ PERSECUCIÓN?

Cuando se le preguntó sobre eso, Mari Loli respondió que el modo en que la vio, pensó que fuese más que aquéllo (es decir más que Europa). La tía de Conchita, Antonia, dijo que escuchó a las videntes decir que: “si no cambiamos nuestras costumbres, Rusia se hará cargo de todo el mundo”. Si éste es el hecho, entonces la persecución estará en todas partes, más allá de los confines de Europa.

Conchita afirmó que cuando se encontró con el Padre Pío, el fraile le dijo: “La gran Maravilla de Dios (el Milagro) tendrá que pagarse con mucha sangre en toda Europa” [el mismo Sr. Weber confirmó la fuente de esta noticia, citando la madre de Conchita, Eloisa de Guia].

OTRAS FUENTES

Este gran sufrimiento ha sido mencionado en los escritos de los santos e de los papas, así como se resume en un artículo del Padre Joseph Brennan, “La profecía de nuestro tiempo”, que apareció en una revista en mayo de 1983: “El Cristianismo pasará por una dura prueba. Habrá muchas purificaciones. Esta confusión reinará hasta que el Cristianismo parezca desaparecer casi por completo.”

¿CÓMO TERMINARÁ?

Sin que ninguna fuerza humana pueda detener esa persecución, entonces, Dios intervendrá. Jacinta dijo a Ramón Pérez y Jacques Serre en 1979: “Estos difíciles eventos van a suceder antes del Aviso, que se tendrá solo cuando la situación va a ser peor”.

Esto es confirmado por el artículo del Padre Brennan: “Pero entonces, como para cumplir lo que dijo Jesús: «Y si aquellos días no fueran acortados, nadie se salvaría», habrá una directa intervención Divina, maravillosa y terrible al mismo tiempo, que cambiará completamente el curso de los acontecimientos del mundo”.

+++ +++

Desde el libro “Garabandal - El Dedo de Dios” (“Garabandal - Der Zeigefinger Gottes”), 1993, del alemán Albrecht Weber:

Mrs. [Christine] Bocabeille hizo una pregunta a Mari Loli.

Mrs. Bocabeille: “Si usted no puede decir la fecha exacta del Aviso, ojalá podría decirnos aproximadamente cuando sucederá”.

Mari Loli: “Sí, será en el momento en el cual el mundo más lo necesita.”

Mrs. Bocabeille: “¿Cuando será ésto?”

Mari Loli: “Cuando Rusia improvisamente y repentinamente conquistará una gran parte del mundo libre. Dios no quiere que esto suceda tan velozmente. En cualquier caso el Aviso vendrá cuando no se pueda más celebrar libremente la Santa Misa; aquello será el momento en el cual el mundo tendrá más necesidad de una intervención Divina.”

Esta profecía se encuentra en una locución del Papa Pío IX: “Vendrá un gran signo que va a asombrar al mundo entero, pero se manifestará solo después del triunfo de una revolución durante la cual la Iglesia pasará bajo cada tormento, más allá de cada descripción.”

No sabemos cuando sucederá, pero el libro de Albrecht Weber contiene esta declaración atribuida a Conchita:

“El Papa irá a Rusia, Moscú. Cuando regrese al Vaticano, pronto las hostilidades explotarán en diferentes partes de Europa.”

Acerca de la fuente de esta información el Sr. Weber respondió: “Conchita me la contó durante una larga conversación en su casa, el 14 de noviembre 1965.”

EN RESUMEN

Un mundo comunista liderado por Rusia parece ocurrir en el medio de esta agresión aterradora, culminando en la persecución de la Iglesia. Los sacerdotes tendrán que esconderse; las iglesias estarán cerradas y va a ser difícil para los fieles practicar su propia religión. Parecerá que la Iglesia haya muerto. La duración de esta persecución no se conoce, pero se necesitará un acto de Dios, el Aviso, para detenerla.

Para concluir con una nota positiva, citando nuevamente al Padre Brennan en su artículo del 1983:

“Como resultado de todo esto, habrá un retorno a Dios, después que se haya realizado la apostasía hacia Dios, con el resultado, así como dijo Nuestra Señora en Fátima, de la realización de una era de paz para la humanidad”.

Esta será una paz que el mundo nunca haya conocido.


----------



## afraz (29 Ago 2022)

Lee "Los protocolos de Sion" : 

estos son sus planes :


*" CRISIS ECONÓMICAS que paralizarán la industria. Crearemos por todos los métodos UNA CRISIS ECONÓMICA UNIVERSAL EN LAS CUALES LANZAREMOS SIMULTÁNEAMENTE A LAS CHUSMAS DE OBREROS A LAS CALLES EN TODOS LOS PAÍSES DE EUROPA
*

“4.- *De nosotros proviene ese terror que todo lo ha invadido*. Bajo nuestras órdenes militan hombres de todas las opiniones, de todas las creencias; restauradores de la monarquía, demagogos, socialistas, comunistas, y todo género de utopías; a todo el mundo hemos enganchado en nuestra empresa, y cada uno de ellos va minando las ruinas del poder y se afanan por acabar de derribar lo que aún queda en pie. *Mediante estos actos todas las naciones experimentan convulsiones y reclaman tranquilidad*; *están prontas a sacrificarlo todo a cambio de un poco de paz; pero esa paz anhelada no se la daremos mientras no reconozcan nuestro Súper – Gobierno abiertamente y con completa sumisión*” 

En ellos tambien hablan de inocular enfermedades: 

*“19.- Sabéis muy bien vosotros que para que estos deseos se realicen es necesario perturbar constantemente en todos los pueblos las relaciones entre ellos y sus gobiernos, con el propósito de cansar a todo el mundo con la desunión, la enemistad, el odio y aun con el uso de la tortura, mediante el hambre, mediante la inoculación de enfermedades, mediante la miseria, para que los GOYIM no encuentren otra salvación que tomar refugio en nuestra plena y absoluta soberanía en dinero y en todo aquello.”* 

¿Y por qué los politicos les ayudan a cumplir sus planes?:

*" fraguaremos la elección de presidentes que tengan en su pasado alguna mancha infamante oculta, algún “Panamá”. El temor a las revelaciones y al escándalo y el deseo de todo hombre que llega al poder de conservar sus privilegios y los honores que consigo lleva el puesto, los convertirán en fieles ejecutores de nuestras órdenes.”

"mientras llega el momento de confiar sin peligro los puestos de responsabilidad en los gobiernos de las naciones a nuestros hermanos judíos, los encomendaremos a INDIVIDUOS CUYO PASADO Y CARÁCTER SEAN TALES QUE ENTRE ELLOS Y EL PUEBLO EXISTA UN ABISMO, PERSONAS QUE EN CASO DE DESOBEDIENCIA A NUESTROS MANDATOS, DEBAN ESPERAR CARGOS CRIMINALES O LA DESAPARICIÓN; así ellos defenderán nuestros intereses hasta el último aliento*

¿ Y por qué la prensa no informa de lo que realmente pasa?:

*"Los Estados modernos tienen en sus manos una gran fuerza creadora: la Prensa. Su papel es el de expresar las reivindicaciones que se dicen necesarias, indispensables; hacer conocer las quejas de los pueblos; crear el descontento y darle una voz con que expresarlo. En la Prensa está encarnada la libertad de palabra. Pero los Estados no han sabido utilizar esta fuerza que ha caído ya en nuestras manos "

"NINGÚN SIMPLE ANUNCIO LLEGARÁ AL PÚBLICO SIN NUESTRO CONTROL. Esto se ha logrado ahora por el hecho de que casi todas las noticias se reciben por unas pocas agencias, en las que esas noticias de todo el mundo vienen a centralizarse. Estas agencias entonces serán exclusivamente nuestras y no publicarán sino lo que nosotros les ordenemos" 

"nuestro gobierno será el propietario de la mayoría de los periódicos. Por esta misma razón, también, la influencia nociva de la prensa privada será neutralizada y adquiriremos una enorme influencia en la mente pública…. Si autorizamos diez periódicos privados, fundaremos treinta de los nuestros y así en esta misma proporción. Esto no puede sin embargo ser sospechado siquiera por el público. Para lo cual, todos los periódicos editados por nosotros serán aparentemente de tendencias y opiniones las más opuestas, lo que despertará la confianza en ellos y les atraerá a nuestros adversarios sin recelos; caerán en el lazo y resultarán inofensivos "* 

Protocolo III: “14.- Acordaos, si no, de la Revolución Francesa, a la que nosotros hemos dado el calificativo de grande; los secretos de su preparación no son demasiado conocidos, porque esa revolución, tal como fue, es obra de nuestras manos.”


----------



## afraz (29 Ago 2022)

Profecías Alois Irlmaier - El Nostradamus alemán (1854-1959)


Video corto: Video ampliado (más información): Texto: https://chemtrailsevilla.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/profecias-de-alois-irlmaier/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Ago 2022)

hablamos en navidades

quiero ver el mundo arder, pero me voy a quedar con las ganas...


----------



## afraz (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen eventos por acontecer


Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares...




www.burbuja.info










Datos valiosos para saber cuando sera la 3ra guerra mundial


Duke Puntalangit (2010) Antes de la Tercera Guerra Mundial una gran guerra se producirá entre Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur. Tres millones de soldados chinos se alinearán en la frontera, listos para unirse al enfrentamiento. El ejército del Norte será atrapado en Hwanghae-DO. Esta guerra...




www.burbuja.info













Las profecías de Andrew Wingate y el mapa de invasión de los EE.UU. por parte de China


El cura Andrew C. Wingate recibió una supuesta revelación por parte del Arcángel Miguel enviado por Dios para mostrarle o describirle las zonas de EE.UU que serán invadidas por China. Existe un map…




lasmonedasdejudas.wordpress.com










Analisis - Apariciones de la Virgen en Ezquioga 1931-1934 (censurada por la Masoneria) : España será masacrada por Rusia


https://fiatgarabandal.com/ezquioga-1931-1934/ Núm. 28.- Avisos, lamentos y máximas sobre los próximos castigos, que el Divino Corazón da a la misma vidente “Si supiesen cuántas cosas tienen escondidas…, mas pronto saldrán a la luz. No todos los que se arrepienten se salvarán, porque muchos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Éste vió los Juegos del Hambre fumado y se cree que es realidad..


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (29 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situacion
> 
> quizas el momento para las personas como nosotros sea hacer el movimiento cuando el colapso permita una compra mas asequible, mal y tarde, pero al menos quizas sea mas barato
> 
> de todas formas incluso el autor se da un 50% de chances asi que…



Yo he hecho lo que he podido en la medida de mis posibilidades, adaptando mi casa lo mejor posible y por supuesto con armas y municion.
Que este invierno va a ser movido tiene mucha pinta, y que todo va a acabar en guerra a también hay papeletas, espero que al menos se desarrolle más lentamente y nos dé tiempo a maniobrar.


----------



## The Sentry (29 Ago 2022)

vitrubio dijo:


> "A Finales De Septiembre De 2022, Todo Se Derrumba...
> 
> No soy de los que hacen muchos hilos, pero publicaré esto aquí para mi propia posteridad. Les diré lo que viene y me creerán o no lo harán, pero en última instancia, me gustaría pensar que este hilo sobrevivirá a la prueba del tiempo como una verdadera advertencia del futuro que seguramente se desarrollará.
> 
> ...



ASÍ SI. 
El OP está reportado por piratería.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Ago 2022)

Esto es un foro español!!!

No el Financial Times. Suerte con tu próxima novela


----------



## Kluster (29 Ago 2022)

Es un buen tocho, pero muy interesante de leer.

Esta es la mejor parte:


afiestas dijo:


> The energy issue is totally separate from the financial issues. The Fed cannot control what the government does to oil, gas, and diesel. The collapse of our energy markets is what's currently driving the hyperinflation here and around the world. But ask yourself what happens once they have to reverse course and kill the dollar's value again? Imagine if the USDX goes back to 72 with there being a shortage of energy on top of that? That's how you get to $10-15 gas!
> 
> The realization is dawning on these people that they can't simply pop the bubble with rising rates. It won't work. They'll keep trying because they have ZERO cards left to play but it will make no difference in the end.
> 
> ...



Para quien no esté muy puesto en el idioma pirata:

Básicamente dice que el World Economic Forum está dispuesto a jodernos la vida a todos via hiperinflación y a joder el mercado energético de los BRICS, pero estos se han dado cuenta de la jugada y van a aprovechar para pescar en río revuelto, de ahí que estén engrasando su maquinaria de guerra (que inevitablemente llegará).


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2022)

Que zumbado


----------



## Sapere_Aude (29 Ago 2022)

Muy interesante. No creo que vaya desencaminado aunque pienso que, aunque los acontecimientos se precipitan con una velocidad creciente, no será todo tan rápido como lo pinta.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Ago 2022)

No me leo eso ni con tus ojos


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (29 Ago 2022)

Y si no, en octubre, y si no, el año que viene. No os cansais de hacer el ridículo con predicciones paco de mierda que nunca se cumplen?


----------



## Pizti (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen ijoputa


----------



## EnergyTreeef (29 Ago 2022)

En resumen muy corto; El autor describe como “ They”, la FED han manipulado Global sistema financiero para reforzar $ y mantener/ volverl atractivo el dólar como Global currency, y mantener confianza en bonos, atraer inversores.*Hasta ahí*… *La jugada les ha salido bien*…..( cierto: los datos, currency, bonds market, confirman esto)
También deja caer algo ‘ conspiranoico’ q usaron tambien pandemia de COVID, para conseguir sus objetivos…

Interesante, q el autor no relaciona hiperinflación con money printed:’_The inflation today has *NOTHING to do with the dollar's value or the currency they printed up. NOTHING*. All one has to do is look at the USDX chart to see the truth. The people who keep blaming the dollar do not understand what is actually happening here.’_

Pero chocaron con, otras decisiones del ’ Gobierno’/ .El Autor cree q la Fed no puede influir en otras decisiones, *no* financieras del Gobierno, militar, tensiones guerra, que provocaron *hiperinflación*, y NADIE puede solucionar esto…y nadie sabe como va acabar..y se dibuja en horizonte ‘ IiI guerra mundial’. Analiza papel de Rusia y los BRICS en este conflicto.
El horizonte, según el autor es negro….El análisis es detallado, con un punto de vista interesante, muy recomendable para leer.

gracias por traer, este interesante art/análisis al foro



#INFLACIÓN
”No creo que sea una exageración decir que la historia es en gran medida una historia de inflación.
Por lo general, inflaciones diseñadas por los Gobiernos para el beneficio de los Gobiernos”.
Friedrich August von Hayek


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Ago 2022)

En lo de la inflación tiene razón subiendo tipos no van a lograr bajarla porque la inflación mayormente es por la energía y esta no va a bajar por muy altos que estén los tipos de interes.


----------



## nief (29 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> En resumen muy corto; El autor describe como “ They”, la FED han manipulado Global sistema financiero para reforzar $ y mantener/ volverl atractivo el dólar como Global currency, y mantener confianza en bonos, atraer inversores.*Hasta ahí*… *La jugada les ha salido bien*…..( cierto: los datos, currency, bonds market, confirman esto)
> También deja caer algo ‘ conspiranoico’ q usaron tambien pandemia de COVID, para conseguir sus objetivos…
> 
> Interesante, q el autor no relaciona hiperinflación con money printed:’_The inflation today has *NOTHING to do with the dollar's value or the currency they printed up. NOTHING*. All one has to do is look at the USDX chart to see the truth. The people who keep blaming the dollar do not understand what is actually happening here.’_
> ...




Buen resumen. Es tambien lo que yo entendi


----------



## Kluster (29 Ago 2022)

Esto me ha parecido buenísimo:


> The financial mismanagement of the last 51years will be blamed on the WAR - not the political class or the central banks like it should be. They will do everything in their power to convince you the Chinese and Russians are the reason you are now broke. They are already attempting to do this with the Russians with Food and Gas.
> 
> Let me be the first to tell you that is completely BS.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Ago 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Esto me ha parecido buenísimo:



y podria ser una parte muy importante

el populacho inculto lo tragara


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Ago 2022)

Cuando @2plx2 y yo descubrimos el floro usano de godlikeproductions.com , ambos sabíamos que sería usado como material de referencia del floro. Lleva anunciando guano desde hace casi 20 años así que algún día acertará.

@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS hacen falta unas buenas sirenas por aquí.

Taluecs

PD spanish_guy hijo de puta


----------



## Smoker (29 Ago 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ago 2022)

No hay papel higiénico...

Pronto


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Ago 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Lee "Los protocolos de Sion" :
> 
> estos son sus planes :
> 
> ...



La gente suda de estos protocolos, pero es importantísimo tenerlos en cuenta para ver el futuro que tienen programado para la Goyinada.


----------



## afraz (29 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La gente suda de estos protocolos, pero es importantísimo tenerlos en cuenta para ver el futuro que tienen programado para la Goyinada.



No les saldra bien:

Papa Juan XXIII:

“y el mundo entero se insubordinará contra el juego de los poderosos, la secreta hermandad de los grandes que tramaba la esclavización de los pueblos. Los escasos jefes honrados se unirán y los culpables serán derrocados”

Aqui podeis ver todo lo que acerto, y seguro que lo que he puesto en cursiva tambien lo acertara: 









Las sorprendentes profecías del Papa Juan XXIII: Predijo la fecha del fin del mundo | Guioteca.com


Libro atribuye a el “Papa Bueno” anuncios de importancia mundial, pero el vaticinio más temido es la fecha del Apocalipsis.




www.guioteca.com


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ago 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Pues yo me lo he leído y estoy cagada de miedo. Pero lo de vender mi casa e irme al medio del campo antes de septiembre no lo acabo de ver claro...



Por lo menos, agenciate una tienda de campaña, saco de dormir y camping gas por si tienes que salir corriendo


----------



## tamartinto (29 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.
> 
> Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....
> 
> ...



*Traducido:*

El colapso de septiembre de 2022 (una profecía prepper)

"A finales de septiembre de 2022, todo se derrumbará..."

"La Tercera Guerra Mundial ya está aquí. Comenzará este otoño."

"La clase política occidental es la razón por la que vas a terminar en la ruina. Los rusos y los chinos no tuvieron nada que ver con eso. No lo olvides, ya que la propaganda está a punto de entrar en marcha la Tercera Guerra Mundial."

"Sospecho firmemente que nuestra clase política y militar son muy conscientes de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial llegará este otoño, pero no quieren entrar en pánico porque saben que la guerra creará una hiperinflación nunca antes vista que hará que lo que vimos el último año parezca un picnic. Si la gente supiera la verdad, entraría en pánico de una manera masiva en un grado mucho mayor al actual."

"Sospecho que aproximadamente la mitad de la población mundial no estará aquí dentro de diez años. El hambre, las pandemias causadas por la desnutrición, la tercera guerra mundial, las armas biológicas (muertes por la vacunación), el colapso energético, el cambio climático que se avecina (frío o calor), elija lo que crea más posible, pero es probable que sea una combinación de todos ellos, y supongo que al menos la mitad de nosotros no lograremos sobrevivir."

"Aquellos de ustedes que escuchen y compren este otoño cuando todo se derrumbe ganarán una inmensa cantidad de dinero a medida que la hiperinflación se apodere de los próximos años, si logran sobrevivir."

"¿Qué puedes hacer para prepararte?

▪ *No hace falta decir que si todavía estás en una ciudad, debes irte.* Encuentra una manera de trabajar desde casa, pero vende tus bienes raíces ahora y trasládate a una zona rural. Sal de los centros de población mientras puedas. Las ciudades serán la zona cero.

▪ *¡COMIDA, COMIDA, COMIDA!* ¡Necesitas comida! Necesita comprar alimentos ahora que tarden mucho en caducar. He pasado los últimos dos años comprando pasivamente una bolsa de arroz de 10-20 libras cada vez que voy de compras y me he esforzado por no comer ninguna de ellas. Necesitarás alimentos con una larga vida útil y, si apilas productos congelados, asegúrate de tener la energía para mantener el congelador encendido.

▪ *Armas y munición.* El argumento es simple... es mejor tenerlos y no necesitarlos que necesitarlos y no tenerlos.

▪ *Un montón de Plata*. Olvídese del oro cuya posesión volverán a ilegalizar e incluso si no lo hacen, no tiene valor en pequeñas transacciones. Si tienes algo de oro, guárdalo, pero las compras futuras deben ser solo de plata. En medio de esta hiperinflación, ofrecerán CDBC (Monedas Digitales del Banco Central) como solución, *¡HUYE DE ELLAS!* Al final podría ser que no tengamos otra opción para usarlas, pero una vez que todo el dinero se coloque en la red, la plata será la nueva moneda subterránea. Una vez que las CBDC entren en funcionamiento, llegará finalmente el día de los metales.

▪ *Cualquier cosa que impulse el WEF, hazlo frente:* esa organización es la que mueve los hilos de toda esta pesadilla y etas personas son el verdadero enemigo de la humanidad. Todo lo que podamos hacer para liberarnos de estos tiranos debemos intentar hacerlo. Los gobiernos occidentales están total y completamente controlados por esta organización, y hemos decidido escucharlos porque su solución significa más poder para nuestra clase política. Debemos luchar contra estas personas, y sus horribles ideas, en cada paso del camino, independientemente de la presión que ejerzan sobre nosotros. No pueden ganar esta ventana temporal, o ganarán para ellos el próximo ciclo de 84 años.

He hecho todo lo posible para explicar la situación como realmente es. Tanto si me escuchas como si no, es tu elección, pero este viaje salvaje de una vez en un siglo está a punto de comenzar."


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

afraz dijo:


> No les saldra bien:
> 
> Papa Juan XXIII:
> 
> ...



Jaajajjajajajjajajjjajajajjajajja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

afraz dijo:


> No les saldra bien:
> 
> Papa Juan XXIII:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, te has olvidado del apocalipsis en 2033


----------



## Comandante otto (29 Ago 2022)

Tochaco y en inglés.Me cago en tu puta vida.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ago 2022)

No hay papel higiénico...

Pronto


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ago 2022)

Comprad garrafas de agua


----------



## Segismunda (29 Ago 2022)

Aquí todavía queda dinerito europeo para gastar, no preocuparse. Cuando corten el chorro, entonces sí, menuda gosadera.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Aquí todavía queda dinerito europeo para gastar, no preocuparse. Cuando corten el chorro, entonces sí, menuda gosadera.



Qué coño es lo de tu firma?


----------



## Segismunda (29 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Qué coño es lo de tu firma?



Clic en el enlace para conocer esta nueva práctica llamada "gooning". Derroye el alma pero a la vez inspira.


----------



## afiestas (29 Ago 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Tochaco y en inglés.Me cago en tu puta vida.



Pues aprende....

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Comandante otto (29 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Pues aprende....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



Correcto,te doy la razón.Pero de momento estoy en un foro en Español.


----------



## Pili33 (29 Ago 2022)

El colapso de septiembre de 2022 (una profecía prepper)

*"A finales de septiembre de 2022, todo se derrumbará..."*
_*
"La Tercera Guerra Mundial ya está aquí. Comenzará este otoño."

"La clase política occidental es la razón por la que vas a terminar en la ruina. Los rusos y los chinos no tuvieron nada que ver con eso*. No lo olvides, ya que la propaganda está a punto de entrar en marcha la Tercera Guerra Mundial."

"Sospecho firmemente que nuestra clase política y militar son muy conscientes de que* la Tercera Guerra Mundial llegará este otoño*, pero no quieren entrar en pánico porque saben que* la guerra creará una hiperinflación nunca antes vista* que hará que lo que vimos el último año parezca un picnic. Si la gente supiera la verdad, entraría en pánico de una manera masiva en un grado mucho mayor al actual."

"Sospecho que aproximadamente* la mitad de la población mundial no estará aquí dentro de diez años*. El hambre, las pandemias causadas por la desnutrición, la tercera guerra mundial, las *armas biológicas (muertes por la vacunación), el colapso energético, el cambio climático que se avecina (frío o calor), *elija lo que crea más posible, pero es probable que sea una combinación de todos ellos, y supongo que al menos la mitad de nosotros no lograremos sobrevivir."

"Aquellos de ustedes que escuchen y compren este otoño cuando todo se derrumbe ganarán una inmensa cantidad de dinero a medida que la hiperinflación se apodere de los próximos años, si logran sobrevivir."

"¿Qué puedes hacer para prepararte?

▪ *No hace falta decir que si todavía estás en una ciudad, debes irte.* Encuentra una manera de trabajar desde casa, pero vende tus bienes raíces ahora y trasládate a una zona rural. Sal de los centros de población mientras puedas. Las ciudades serán la zona cero.

▪ *¡COMIDA, COMIDA, COMIDA!* ¡Necesitas comida! Necesita comprar alimentos ahora que tarden mucho en caducar. He pasado los últimos dos años comprando pasivamente una bolsa de arroz de 10-20 libras cada vez que voy de compras y me he esforzado por no comer ninguna de ellas. Necesitarás alimentos con una larga vida útil y, si apilas productos congelados, asegúrate de tener la energía para mantener el congelador encendido.

▪ *Armas y munición.* El argumento es simple... es mejor tenerlos y no necesitarlos que necesitarlos y no tenerlos.

▪ *Un montón de Plata*. Olvídese del oro cuya posesión volverán a ilegalizar e incluso si no lo hacen, no tiene valor en pequeñas transacciones. Si tienes algo de oro, guárdalo, pero las compras futuras deben ser solo de plata. En medio de esta hiperinflación, ofrecerán CDBC (Monedas Digitales del Banco Central) como solución, *¡HUYE DE ELLAS!* Al final podría ser que no tengamos otra opción para usarlas, pero una vez que todo el dinero se coloque en la red, la plata será la nueva moneda subterránea. Una vez que las CBDC entren en funcionamiento, llegará finalmente el día de los metales.

▪ *Cualquier cosa que impulse el WEF, hazlo frente:* esa organización es la que mueve los hilos de toda esta pesadilla y etas personas son el verdadero enemigo de la humanidad. Todo lo que podamos hacer para liberarnos de estos tiranos debemos intentar hacerlo. Los gobiernos occidentales están total y completamente controlados por esta organización, y hemos decidido escucharlos porque su solución significa más poder para nuestra clase política. Debemos luchar contra estas personas, y sus horribles ideas, en cada paso del camino, independientemente de la presión que ejerzan sobre nosotros. No pueden ganar esta ventana temporal, o ganarán para ellos el próximo ciclo de 84 años.

He hecho todo lo posible para explicar la situación como realmente es. Tanto si me escuchas como si no, es tu elección, pero este viaje salvaje de una vez en un siglo está a punto de comenzar."_


----------



## MIP (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Rilakkuma (29 Ago 2022)

no va a pasar una mierda


----------



## Cave canum (29 Ago 2022)

Yo desde el hilo de lo de la banca del Vaticano tengo un mosqueo bastante potente. Cuando lo leí pensé que algo muy gordo se está cociendo. Que Dios nos ayude





*Tema mítico* : - El vaticano ordena repatriar todos los fondos antes del 30 de Septiembre


El vaticano ordena a todas las entidades afiliadas que transfieran todos los FONDOS y activos al Banco del Vaticano (IOR) antes del 30 de septiembre. https://press.vatican.va/content/salastampa/it/bollettino/pubblico/2022/08/23/0608/01222.html?s=08




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rabioso (29 Ago 2022)

El texto apunta al dólar como centro de los problemas y riesgos actuales de la economía global. Un texto complementario sobre el sistema del Eurodólar para entender lo que está pasando es el ensayo de Michael Every (Rabobank) titulado *“Down The Rabbit Hole” — The Eurodollar Market Is The Matrix Behind It All* (_"Cayendo por la madriguera del conejo: El mercado del Eurodólar, la Matrix detrás de todo"_):

Original en inglés
Traducción al español


----------



## v4vendetta (29 Ago 2022)

Lo mas sensato si se aceptará dicha hipotesis sería tener todo el patrimonio en dolares para que en octubre cuando pegue el pepinazo todo ir comprando como loco acciones, raices, metales y Bitcoin


----------



## luistro (29 Ago 2022)

Boooom pacopalipsis now


----------



## luistro (29 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Este dice otra cosa



Este es retrasado cliickbait pillo papel de plata


----------



## nief (29 Ago 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172474
> 
> 
> El texto apunta al dólar como centro de los problemas y riesgos actuales de la economía global. Un texto complementario sobre el sistema del Eurodólar para entender lo que está pasando es el ensayo de Michael Every (Rabobank) titulado *“Down The Rabbit Hole” — The Eurodollar Market Is The Matrix Behind It All* (_"Cayendo por la madriguera del conejo: El mercado del Eurodólar, la Matrix detrás de todo"_):
> ...




Gracias. Esta es la info que hace falta

Gran hilo

Al que ensucie se va al ignore directo


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Gran parte de la inflación es debida a una escasez de oferta *artificial* de la energia.
> *Es una inflación buscada a propósito*, aumentando los impuestos a la energia, disminuyendo la oferta con "sanciones a Rusia" y forzando un cambio a energias "sostenibles" para intentar sustituir a los combustibles fósiles.
> 
> El día que Europa deje de "sancionar" a rusia, se olvide de calentamientos globales y reduzca los impuestos a energia y combustibles (son bienes de primera necesidad) se acaba la inflación y volvemos a la normalidad.
> ...



No van a replantearse nada porque es el objetivo


----------



## Snowball (29 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Yo desde el hilo de lo de la banca del Vaticano tengo un mosqueo bastante potente. Cuando lo leí pensé que algo muy gordo se está cociendo. Que Dios nos ayude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún tienes el pack Madmaxista de supervivencia femenina?


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Ago 2022)

¿Por la mañana o por la tarde?


----------



## Cave canum (29 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Aún tienes el pack Madmaxista de supervivencia femenina?



Por supuesto. Declararán la III GM, pasare frío, hambre, lucharé contra las fuerzas del Nuevo Orden,...pero siempre estaré mona. Mi marca de guerrera para quienes me vengan a robar será un tiro en la frente y sobre él la marca de unos labios rouge. Lo tengo todo pensado


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Por supuesto. Declararán la III GM, pasare frío, hambre, lucharé contra las fuerzas del Nuevo Orden,...pero siempre estaré mona. Mi marca de guerrera para quienes me vengan a robar será un tiro en la frente y sobre él la marca de unos labios rouge. Lo tengo todo pensado



pizpi madmax


----------



## Guillermo el Conquistador (29 Ago 2022)

Es un refrito con las ideas de burbuja. El principal elemento no presente en anuncios anteriores es la posibilidad de una III Guerra Mundial que ahora parece más real, aunque siga sin ser segura.


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2022)

Texto apocalíptico a más no poder.


----------



## Pizti (29 Ago 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> ¿Por la mañana o por la tarde?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Ago 2022)

Me viene mejor a mediados de octubre, ¿lo pueden retrasar un par de semanas?


----------



## Killuminatis (29 Ago 2022)

Yo si no es en Octubre también paso.


----------



## Chihiro (29 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situacion
> 
> quizas el momento para las personas como nosotros sea hacer el movimiento cuando el colapso permita una compra mas asequible, mal y tarde, pero al menos quizas sea mas barato
> 
> de todas formas incluso el autor se da un 50% de chances asi que…



Si te sirve de algo... para mí, la señal que pondrá en marcha todo el protocolo de actuación inmediato será la invasión de Taiwán. Hasta ese momento, aunque voy tomando mis medidas, no estaré preocupado, aunque el tema del Vaticano me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Quizás no sea en Octubre, pero este invierno, por las constantes noticias y declaraciones, no preveo nada bueno.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Ago 2022)

didnt read LOL


----------



## pagesitawa (29 Ago 2022)

Yo de verlo y de no poder vivirlo, no me lo creo y además aun que pase estoy convencido que a mi no me afectará en nada.
Anda que?


----------



## Chihiro (29 Ago 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo he hecho lo que he podido en la medida de mis posibilidades, adaptando mi casa lo mejor posible y por supuesto con armas y municion.
> Que este invierno va a ser movido tiene mucha pinta, y que todo va a acabar en guerra a también hay papeletas, espero que al menos se desarrolle más lentamente y nos dé tiempo a maniobrar.



En cuanto salga en primera plana la declaración de guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia/China, la gente correrá como un pollo sin cabeza a vaciar los supermercados. ¿No recuerdas lo ocurrido cuando el señor presidente declaró el confinamiento?


----------



## JoseII (29 Ago 2022)

Tochovista es mi pastor


----------



## R_Madrid (29 Ago 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo... para mí, la señal que pondrá en marcha todo el protocolo de actuación inmediato será la invasión de Taiwán. Hasta ese momento, aunque voy tomando mis medidas, no estaré preocupado, aunque el tema del Vaticano me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Quizás no sea en Octubre, pero este invierno, por las constantes noticias y declaraciones, no preveo nada bueno.



Cual es tu plan? no hablo de localizaciones concretas, sino acciones concretas. Por aprender ideas.


----------



## Parakletos (29 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo buena información, pero en cuestión de fechas solo el Padre celestial sabe el día y la hora; eso si, yo calculo, por lo que conozco, con una probabilidad del 99% de acierto, de que estaremos saboreando los inicios del Mad Max antes del invierno, es decir, antes del 21 de Diciembre de este año.

Dejo un 1% de error, precisamente porque no lo sé de seguro, y solo el Padre celestial sabe de estas cosas exactamente, pero tengo un montón de papeletas para visitar el Mad Max este otoño...


----------



## afiestas (29 Ago 2022)

Pues ajo y agua...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Ago 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## -Galaiko (29 Ago 2022)

El histórico en esto no falla, 2001, 2008, 2016, (2023/2024).
Esto es de los 10 mandamientos de burbuja, junto con que el mes será Octubre, no Septiembre no Noviembre, Octubre.
La pregunta no es si pasara, es cuando.


----------



## El Pionero (29 Ago 2022)

Tiene que ser el 1 de Octubre


----------



## Oluja95 (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen de Burbuja.info en una imagen:


----------



## al loro (29 Ago 2022)

Si me dicen la hora, también, mejor.


----------



## nief (29 Ago 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Quitais las ganas de vivir.



Si no aportas nada no lo leas. Si te molesta usa el ignore


----------



## Leonard Leakey (29 Ago 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Nunca en mi vida he visto tanto consumismo, hasta los más pobres tienen dinero. Hay que subir los tipos más, es una vergüenza lo que está sucediendo. Lo demás demagogia barata de interesados del dinero fácil, ...



No estoy de acuerdo. Vivimos dónde vivimos. Y los topics/costumbres estan muy arraigadas. El postureo que no falte, y despues de los encierros. Era de esperar que fuese un desvivir de despiporre de ganas de gastar, acumulado. Pero la memoria no ha de ser traicionera. Cuando "nos encerraron" si no "llegan a dar" una paguita generalizada. La inmensa mayoria está/ba a 2 nóminas de la indigencia(nomina currele/megasueldos nescafé del bobierno). Máximo que se gasta en apartentar y hasta el limite que da el banquito. Cosas caras de verdad, con asuidad, y no excepcionalmente para aparentar, y revender al cabo de 4 dias en el wallpop, o caras de mantener. Ni de broma. 4 gatos y te sobran 3,9.


----------



## LangostaPaco (29 Ago 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.
> 
> Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, pero que sea rápido sin mucho sufrimiento


----------



## Lemavos (29 Ago 2022)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Vivimos dónde vivimos. Y los topics/costumbres estan muy arraigadas. El postureo que no falte, y despues de los encierros. Era de esperar que fuese un desvivir de despiporre de ganas de gastar, acumulado. Pero la memoria no ha de ser traicionera. Cuando "nos encerraron" si no "llegan a dar" una paguita generalizada. La inmensa mayoria está/ba a 2 nóminas de la indigencia(nomina currele/megasueldos nescafé del bobierno). Máximo que se gasta en apartentar y hasta el limite que da el banquito. Cosas caras de verdad, con asuidad, y no excepcionalmente para aparentar, y revender al cabo de 4 dias en el wallpop, o caras de mantener. Ni de broma. 4 gatos y te sobran 3,9.



Hay billetes para parar un tren.

Y da igual que no hubiera dinero, la clave está en que hay mucho mucho consumismo, hasta el más pobre que no tiene dinero compra cosas. Hay que parar ese consumismo que genera inflación y que acaba con los recursos finitos del planeta. 
Solo debe consumir el que trabaja y ahorra.


----------



## Pura Sangre (30 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Tiene que ser el 1 de Octubre



esperarán a las elecciones del mid-term en usa


----------



## Chihiro (30 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Cual es tu plan? no hablo de localizaciones concretas, sino acciones concretas. Por aprender ideas.



A modo muy muy resumido...

1. Agua embotellada para varios días más un filtro potabilizador
2. Una placa solar más una batería y varias linternas con pilas
3. Cocina de gas madera
4. Comida y un buen lugar donde esconderla


----------



## tixel (30 Ago 2022)

Yo lo de la guerra mundial no lo veo. A ver como la justifican y de donde sacan los soldados.


----------



## todoayen (30 Ago 2022)

Por la mañana o por la tarde?
Es que tengo la ITV.


----------



## afraz (30 Ago 2022)

*Obispo Mormón John Hyrum Koyle (1864-1949)*

Fue un pintoresco personaje con el don de la clarividencia. Así, dijo que en el verano de 1894, el ángel Moroni se le apareció y le mostró una antigua mina de oro cerca de su casa en Salem, Utah, señalándole que la mina produciría un alivio financiero, en forma de monedas de oro, después de un futuro colapso económico. Esta forma de conseguir dinero sería utilizada para financiar la construcción del reino político de Dios. En 1948 fue excomulgado por su iglesia. Además predijo la Primera Guerra Mundial con 10 años de anticipación, la Gran Depresión de 1929, el término de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es de interés para nosotros porque predijo para el futuro lo siguiente:

"*La súbita quiebra bursátil tendrá lugar en un fin de semana en el que el día festivo caiga en un lunes*…

*(el lunes 10 de octubre de 2022 es festivo en USA)*

El Gobierno de EE.UU. mantendrá apuntalada la economía como si fuera sobre pilotes, hasta que finalmente de repente colapsará súbitamente… EE.UU. llamará de vuelta a los militares de todo el mundo sólo para disminuir gastos y para mantener la paz… El presidente de EE.UU. morirá en el cargo sólo un tiempo después de que la mina entre en funcionamiento… Se buscará por todas partes para encontrar a alguien para reemplazarlo, sin que nadie consiga sucederle y la nación irá a la deriva en el caos. Así de malo ello sucederá… Será antes de que comience la guerra.

En los años treinta Koyle predijo que Rusia invadirá Turquía para obtener los Dardanelos y el estrecho del Bósforo; en este momento habrá problemas en Palestina o en el Medio Oriente, que a su vez provocará la guerra que irrumpirá primeramente en los Balcanes, mientras Rusia realiza una gran ofensiva militar hacia Palestina que prácticamente borrará a Turquía fuera de la parte europea del mapa.

También predijo que después de que se haga cargo de la mayor parte de Europa, Asia y África, Rusia invadirá los Estados Unidos y Canadá, y debido a su condición caótica, no se les ofrecerá una resistencia organizada. Los rusos llegarán hasta tan lejos como el río Mississippi – Missouri, antes de ser detenidos por los poderes del cielo que los expulsará de las tierras. (Serán los Tres Días de Oscuridad). Entonces, “deberás tener tu casa llena de gran cantidad de alimentos y entrar. Después de entrar en tu casa, deberás estar allí durante bastante tiempo”

Fuentes:

Bishop Koyle and the close passing of 3 Apostles

http://www.reliefmine.com/articles/koyle/45-what-is-the-relief-mine

http://www.moneyteachers.org/John+Koyle+Prophecy.htm

Bishop Koyle Prophesy On Russia and Turkey Starting to Be Fulfilled - LDS Freedom Forum


----------



## afiestas (10 Sep 2022)

Vamos para bingo por si no han caído en la cuenta.... por desgracia....

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

Quitais las vivas de ganar.


----------



## ToñoSan-hez (5 Oct 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Copio y pego de otro foro, al final pongo el enlace.
> 
> Está en inglés, y no lo traduzco....
> 
> ...



Septiembre, ¿de qué año?


----------

